# L'esclusività ... ci rende liberi?



## Spider (15 Settembre 2013)

*L'esclusività ... ci rende liberi?*

perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
 dai nostri politici,
 nel lavoro,
 nelle amicizie
... dai nostri vicini di casa.
eppure a questo tradimento diamo più forza di un tumore ai polmoni.
perchè?
forse è  L'esclusività 
che tutti, per "necessariamente" innamorarci,
 ad essere stata ingannata?
se perdo l'esclusività di un rapporto, di una storia, perdo me.

l'esclusività è stata ingannata non noi.
Come dire ..il mondo è cosi, ma io ripongo tutto in te.
se cade l'ultima diga, cade tutto.
ma io ti dico che sei sempre tu.

l'essere e sentirsi esclusivi, unici  e i  soli
 per qualcuno,
 ci rende liberi o schiavi?


----------



## giorgiocan (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> l'essere e sentirsi esclusivi, unici  e i  soli
> per qualcuno,
> ci rende liberi o schiavi?


Quanto vorrei avere il tempo di risponderti subito approfonditamente...purtroppo adesso ho solo qualche minuto. Ma è un tema fondamentale, secondo me. Cruciale. La nostra cultura, la nostra educazione, ciò in cui crediamo e di cui ci illudiamo...tutto ciò da cui ci sentiamo dipendere, da cui ci sentiamo discendere, non è una verità assoluta. La verità assoluta non esiste!


----------



## feather (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?


Vuoi la risposta dal punto di vista biologico o psicologico?
Ti do la seconda.
Perché nel 99% dei casi tu non ami di un amore maturo. Tu vuoi possedere la tua compagna e ne sei dipendente.
Soprattutto la dipendenza ci frega.
Non la ami come essere unico e irripetibile dotato di libero arbitrio e natura propria. Si vorrebbe farne una proprietà, ingabbiarla in schemi e situazioni che possiamo controllare e soprattutto prevedere.
Ma questo non è amore, è dipendenza, è possesso, è... qualcos'altro.


----------



## Spider (15 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Vuoi la risposta dal punto di vista biologico o psicologico?
> Ti do la seconda.
> Perché nel 99% dei casi tu non ami di un amore maturo. Tu vuoi possedere la tua compagna e ne sei dipendente.
> Soprattutto la dipendenza ci frega.
> ...


ma il  "tu", è generico o rivolto a me?
perchè se generico lo posso anche accettare.
la riflessione ci sta tutta.
siamo bastardi e egoisti, ci sta a cuore solo il nostro io, appagato questo...
l'altro diventa solo merce di paragone.
certo che se rivolto a me ... le cose cambiano e molto.
io sono antipatico per definizione.
letto molto male il tuo post, ma da quello che ho eviscerato sembra che tu insegua
 proprio il contrario di quello che hai scritto.
ti domandi perchè pianga facendo l'amore con il marito,
carico di esclusività, magari allora benedicevi, ora non più
e ti pare tanto strano.
l'esclusività dovrebbe essere solo per te?
o puoi concederla anche al maritozzzo?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

*Esclusività*

Per me l'esclusività c'entra come forma nel tradimento e non come sostanza. 
Ovvero la rottura del patto di esclusività compiuto con il tradimento strazia perché è la rottura di un patto di lealtà stretto liberamente sulla base di un sentimento dichiarato reciproco.
Se invece di andare a letto con un'altra persona il patto di lealtà viene rotto in altro modo (spese segrete, bugie rispetto al lavoro, gioco d'azzardo,...) viene ugualmente vissuto come un tradimento.
Il tradimento sessuale viene sentito come più grave perché riguarda il corpo e i sentimenti ovvero la base del patto.
L'aspetto egoistico del possesso è una componente ma non la vedo come la più importante in sé.


----------



## Zod (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


È una questione di gestione del rischio. Su un politico, o un vicino, non investo mai più di tanto. Su un amore investo tutto me stesso, e il tradimento vanifica tutto quanto. L'altra persona lo sa, e questo fa arrabbiare, perché lo scambio non è più alla pari. È come barattare melograni, io te li dò buoni, tu me li dai marci.


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

Io dico che il tradimento fa male e destabilizza perché corrisponde allo scippo di un pezzo di vita. Attenzione, non sto sul registro melodrammatico dei brandelli di cuore sbranato, ma sul registro esistenziale: tu credi di vivere quel determinato pezzo di vita nella trama di vari contesti, e quel pezzo di vita vieni a sapere che è' stata trasformato in altro, con significati, contenuti, coordinate e riferimenti opposti senza che tu lo sappia. Insomma credevi di vivere una cosa che invece era un'altra. Rispetto a quel pezzo di vita un clone, una copia contraffatta, un tarocco, una patacca. Quando lo scopri, quel pezzo si mostra come un buco nero, un vuoto di vita, un tratto oggetto di ladrocinio.


----------



## Camomilla (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io dico che il tradimento fa male e destabilizza perché corrisponde allo scippo di un pezzo di vita. Attenzione, non sto sul registro melodrammatico dei brandelli di cuore sbranato, ma sul registro esistenziale: tu credi di vivere quel determinato pezzo di vita nella trama di vari contesti, e quel pezzo di vita vieni a sapere che è' stata trasformato in altro, con significati, contenuti, coordinate e riferimenti opposti senza che tu lo sappia. Insomma credevi di vivere una cosa che invece era un'altra. Rispetto a quel pezzo di vita un clone, una copia contraffatta, un tarocco, una patacca. Quando lo scopri, quel pezzo si mostra come un buco nero, un vuoto di vita, un tratto oggetto di ladrocinio.


:up: Esatto!!Quoto,quotissimo e ultraquoto...il tradimento destabilizza proprio per i motivi che hai scritto,superando tutti gli altri discorsi sentimentali che possono sembrare giusti o meno..


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


per me l'esclusività è una delle cose più belle e più difficili di un rapporto, è una delle cose che gli dà un senso. per me il matrimonio (o nel mio caso qualcosa che ha un altro nome) è il momento in cui ci si affida completamente all'altra persona, in cui gli si affida se stessi e la propria felicità. una cosa irresponsabile e folle, ma io credo, nonostante tutto, che possa funzionare.


----------



## sienne (15 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

mi vedo un po' come una cipolla. 

ogni strato ha una sua distanza dal "nucleo". 
più dista, meno male fa un tradimento. 

il tradimento ... visto come mancanza di una parola data. 
che in base a questa parola, gestisco la distanza dal nucleo. 

con la rottura della parola data ... è un aggressione al nucleo. 




una cosa così ... certo vi è molto di più ...

sienne


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2013)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quanto vorrei avere il tempo di risponderti subito approfonditamente...purtroppo adesso ho solo qualche minuto. Ma è un tema fondamentale, secondo me. Cruciale. La nostra cultura, la nostra educazione, ciò in cui crediamo e di cui ci illudiamo...tutto ciò da cui ci sentiamo dipendere, da cui ci sentiamo discendere, non è una verità assoluta. *La verità assoluta non esiste*!


e chi lo sa...


----------



## Innominata (15 Settembre 2013)

Comunque al termine esclusivo sostituirei personale(iper personale), specifico e speciale, distintivo e _singolare._ Sono tradita, ed è tradita la mia storia con te, con tutti gli atti e le evenienze che ne seguono, quando la mia storia con te non è più singolare, specifica, intensamente distintiva di noi due e mi si lascia li a non saperlo.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io dico che il tradimento fa male e destabilizza perché corrisponde allo scippo di un pezzo di vita. Attenzione, non sto sul registro melodrammatico dei brandelli di cuore sbranato, ma sul registro esistenziale: tu credi di vivere quel determinato pezzo di vita nella trama di vari contesti, e quel pezzo di vita vieni a sapere che è' stata trasformato in altro, con significati, contenuti, coordinate e riferimenti opposti senza che tu lo sappia. Insomma credevi di vivere una cosa che invece era un'altra. Rispetto a quel pezzo di vita un clone, una copia contraffatta, un tarocco, una patacca. Quando lo scopri, quel pezzo si mostra come un buco nero, un vuoto di vita, un tratto oggetto di ladrocinio.



Quoto e condivido.....piuttosto e' perverso il meccanismo (forse solo legato alla mia mente contorta) che il tradimento innesta, cioè il completo rifiuto del passato, e' come se il tradimento del patto non avvenisse dal momento dell'effettivo tradimento, ma è' come se avvenisse dal giorno dopo aver confezionato il patto.
il vaso cade e si rompe come se fosse stato sempre rotto. Di colpo il passato, per quanto bello e sincero, viene sbiadito dalla nuova realtà'.......ma io sono contorto, me lo dico da solo!!!


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Quoto e condivido.....piuttosto e' perverso il meccanismo (forse solo legato alla mia mente contorta) che il tradimento innesta, cioè il completo rifiuto del passato, e' come se il tradimento del patto non avvenisse dal momento dell'effettivo tradimento, ma è' come se avvenisse dal giorno dopo aver confezionato il patto.
> il vaso cade e si rompe come se fosse stato sempre rotto. Di colpo il passato, per quanto bello e sincero, viene sbiadito dalla nuova realtà'.......ma io sono contorto, me lo dico da solo!!!


scusami non ti seguo, parli dal punto di vista di chi subisce o di chi attua un tradimento?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io dico che il tradimento fa male e destabilizza perché corrisponde allo scippo di un pezzo di vita. Attenzione, non sto sul registro melodrammatico dei brandelli di cuore sbranato, ma sul registro esistenziale: tu credi di vivere quel determinato pezzo di vita nella trama di vari contesti, e quel pezzo di vita vieni a sapere che è' stata trasformato in altro, con significati, contenuti, coordinate e riferimenti opposti senza che tu lo sappia. Insomma credevi di vivere una cosa che invece era un'altra. Rispetto a quel pezzo di vita un clone, una copia contraffatta, un tarocco, una patacca. Quando lo scopri, quel pezzo si mostra come un buco nero, un vuoto di vita, un tratto oggetto di ladrocinio.


:up:


Camomilla ha detto:


> :up: Esatto!!Quoto,quotissimo e ultraquoto...il tradimento destabilizza proprio per i motivi che hai scritto,superando tutti gli altri discorsi sentimentali che possono sembrare giusti o meno..


Infatti ti viene tolta l'unica cosa che credevi potesse essere tua: la tua vita. E' come scoprire di aver vissuto in Matrix.


----------



## Etrusco (15 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> scusami non ti seguo, parli dal punto di vista di chi subisce o di chi attua un tradimento?


Sicuramente dal punto di vista di chi lo subisce. Ma ovviamente di riflesso anche per chi lo attua. Inutile dire che il traditore (me per primo) si da alibi di ogni sorta, talvolta anche attenuanti....ma a mio parere la tempesta del tradimento, una volta palesato, rade al suolo tutto, compreso il passato e anche x il traditore!!!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e chi lo sa...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sicuramente dal punto di vista di chi lo subisce. Ma ovviamente di riflesso anche per chi lo attua. Inutile dire che il traditore (me per primo) si da alibi di ogni sorta, talvolta anche attenuanti....ma a mio parere la tempesta del tradimento, una volta palesato, rade al suolo tutto, compreso il passato e anche x il traditore!!!


:up:


----------



## tesla (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...



se cade l'ultima diga cade tutto, ecco la mia spiegazione.
mi tradiscono tutti, vorrei che chi mi ama (o dice di amarmi) non lo facesse.
non è l'esclusività fine a sè stessa, la feroce protezione del mio giocattolo.
ma non funziona purtroppo


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


ho letto solo il primo post...e non so se altri hanno risposto come penso io... 

Per me il tradimento non lo vivo male in quanto esclusività fisica, lo vivo male in quanto il patto stabilito di comune accordo viene a mancare... è come vivere una realtà non scelta... e io nella mia vita voglio esser la protagonista, se poi il mio lui mi fa vivere come una comparsa e non mi dice il mio reale ruolo, che è libero di dirmi allora mi arrabbio... io ho sempre detto che io non costringo nessuno, e non giudico, ma nel momento in cui pretendi la mia esclusività io pretendo la tua... è quando la bilancia non è più equilibrata che si vacilla... 
un giorno può darsi che accetto una coppia aperta... però appunto la scelta deve essere concordata... A me ha sempre dato noia il fatto di essere stata tradita dal mio ex al quale io mai avevo chiesto l'esclusività, ma lui insisteva per darmela e diceva che mi amava per questo... e poi invece.... Cioè odio chi fa e sfa... 
oddio non so se mi avete capito...non mi capisco neppure io :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


Per me nulla può essere esclusivo va contro il mio concetto  di libertà individuale, altro discorso è la capacità ( e forse il coraggio) di saper rispettare l'altro. Quindi nel tradimento non mi sconvolge l'atto in se ( fisico o mentale che sia) ma nascondere  alla tua compagna/o il desiderio crescente  di allontanarsi dal rapporto che ci vede coinvolti come coppia, questo si mi fa incazzare di brutto


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...



L'esclusività per quanto mi riguarda è stata sempre un rifugio caldo e confortante. Il rapporto esclusivo con il mio compagno mi ha dato sempre sicurezza. Come dici tu, un punto di riferimento dove potermi specchiare, dove potermi riconoscere.
Questo però mi ha ingabbiata, in un certo senso, impedendomi, per mia scelta, di fare esperienze che forse potevano essermi utili
Al punto in cui sono ora, dopo aver rischiato di tradire mio marito proprio a causa della mia inesperienza, sono comunque ancora convinta di volere questo rapporto esclusivo, ma non per principio o per aver giurato o simili, ma per mia scelta, perché posso (possiamo) continuare a crescere e cambiare come persone, continuando a stare insieme, senza aver bisogno di fare confronti.
Credo di essere libera di essere me stessa e di cambiare, anche con questo mio rapporto esclusivo.

Mi dispiace averla messa sul personale, ma non credo di poter dare una teoria generale, perché ognuno di noi è a sé.

:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ho letto solo il primo post...e non so se altri hanno risposto come penso io...
> 
> Per me il tradimento non lo vivo male in quanto esclusività fisica, lo vivo male in quanto il patto stabilito di comune accordo viene a mancare... è come vivere una realtà non scelta... e io nella mia vita voglio esser la protagonista, se poi il mio lui mi fa vivere come una comparsa e non mi dice il mio reale ruolo, che è libero di dirmi allora mi arrabbio... io ho sempre detto che io non costringo nessuno, e non giudico, ma nel momento in cui pretendi la mia esclusività io pretendo la tua... è quando la bilancia non è più equilibrata che si vacilla...
> un giorno può darsi che accetto una coppia aperta... però appunto la scelta deve essere concordata... A me ha sempre dato noia il fatto di essere stata tradita dal mio ex al quale io mai avevo chiesto l'esclusività, ma lui insisteva per darmela e diceva che mi amava per questo... e poi invece.... Cioè odio chi fa e sfa...
> oddio non so se mi avete capito...non mi capisco neppure io :rotfl:


Quoto...quoto...
Io come sai non credo all'esclusività
O per meglio dire ci credo solo quando vedo coppie come quella dei miei suoceri in cui appunto entrambi erano vergini e sono stati gli unici l'un per l'altra...
Se io mi metto con una dopo che io sono stato di altre e lei di altri mi sento solo un ruolo.

A me brucerebbe del tradimento quando lo percepirei come un momento in cui io sono stato eclissato e lei ha scelto un altro al posto mio...

Il venire dopo mi brucerebbe

A me non importa di essere l'unico per una donna quanto che lei mi faccia capire che per lei sono il migliore...

Poi se hai amiche sagge sai che godi di certe esclusività peculiari no?

Per esempio il sapere di essere l'unico uomo con cui lei ha fatto certe cose no?

No non lo so se è vero o meno, ma è tanto bello crederci...

Esempio una ha paura fottuta dell'aereo, ma con me accetta di fare un viaggetto in aereo no?

Esempio una che può dire...
Il conte con me ha fatto na roba che...
Cioè per esempio SOLO una donna in tutta la mia vita può vantarsi e dire...
A me ha comperato una scopa elettrica e mi ha pulito casa!


----------



## net (15 Settembre 2013)

Per me si tratta di condivisione. Io condivido dei momenti e delle parti di me con l'altro perchè so che lui è quello che io vedo. Quello di cui mi posso fidare. Perchè c'è un "noi". La bugia ed i sotterfugi del tradimento invece mi dimostrano che lui è altro, che qualcuno in quel periodo ha preso il suo posto e si è beffato di noi, del nostro rapporto_. _Poi c'è tanto altro, ma la menzogna... mi manda in bestia.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


Per me fa male tanto perchè abbiamo posto tutto noi stessi in una persona.
Ma si può?
Una persona: un essere umano: soggetto a tutte le debolezze, fragilità, limiti, difetti di un essere umano...
E questo si ci rende schiavi
perchè ci leghiamo una palla al piede...

Questo casso è il senso di quel salmo
Maledetto l'uomo che confida nell'uomo!

L'unica speranza che non tradisce per me credente è Dio.
L'unico che mi possa a torto o a ragione farmi sentire esclusivo.

Poi se proprio vuoi metterla in un'altra maniera io so di avere il dono dell'esclusività.
In questo senso: a me non è mai successo di intessere con una persona lo stesso rapporto che ho con un'altra.
Sarà che ho mille risorse, che ho mille strategie, mille cose, ma ciò e soprattutto dovuto al fatto che bene o male ogni persona della mia vita è unica irripetibile e insostituibile.

Mi sono dato tanti pugni in faccia per non aver calcolato bene sta immensa risorsa.

Fa un male cane anche tentare di sostituire una persona con un'altra perchè non la possiamo avere...

Invece di valorizzare la sua specialità passiamo la vita a dirci...ma perchè questa qua non è come quella là?
Terrificante...terribile...ci ho sofferto l'ira di dio, PER NIENTE.

E lo dico per esempio a me piace la diletticità di Diletta...il matrainismo della Matraini...la tebanicità di tebe...

Io faccio così...

Ecco perchè io non ho intelligenza sociale e vado male con i gruppi...mi si incasina tutto dentro...e non accetto minimamente che le persone mi invitino a vedere una data persona con i loro occhi...sti condizionamenti velati mi danno un enorme fastidio...

Brucia mio caro Spider perchè ci aveva detto non ho che te, ma intanto si faceva palpare il culo da un altro questa è la verità...ma lei sapeva che se non diceva così magari non ci mettevamo assieme a lei...

Dovrebbe dirci embè...tu sei solo un uomo, due braccia e due gambe, invece ci piaceva tanto che ci facesse sentire il migliore di tutti e non uno fra i tanti...no?

Se tu superi quell'empasse lì sei a posto no?
Spider pensaci bene noi umani possiamo fare una sola cosa per volta...
E mettiamo quindi in buon conto quelle cose che ha fatto SOLO con noi...
E se osservi non sono poche...e non sono da buttare...


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me fa male tanto perché *abbiamo posto tutto noi stessi in una persona.
> Ma si può?*
> Una persona: un essere umano: soggetto a tutte le debolezze, fragilità, limiti, difetti di un essere umano...
> E questo si ci rende schiavi
> ...


scusa se mi permetto, forse sono inopportuno. ma mi pare che il senso del matrimonio cristiano sia proprio che Dio ti garantisce che Lui è presente nella tua relazione (esclusiva) con l'altro. Così quella che è follia (porre tutto te stesso in un altro essere umano) non è più tale, perché è, contemporaneamente porre tutto te stesso e tutto l'altro in Dio. no?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto, forse sono inopportuno. ma mi pare che il senso del matrimonio cristiano sia proprio che Dio ti garantisce che Lui è presente nella tua relazione (esclusiva) con l'altro. Così quella che è follia (porre tutto te stesso in un altro essere umano) non è più tale, perché è, contemporaneamente porre tutto te stesso e tutto l'altro in Dio. no?


E allora come la metti quando uno dei due MUORE?


----------



## lolapal (15 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me fa male tanto perchè abbiamo posto tutto noi stessi in una persona.
> Ma si può?
> Una persona: un essere umano: soggetto a tutte le debolezze, fragilità, limiti, difetti di un essere umano...
> E questo si ci rende schiavi
> ...


Sono d'accordo che non ci si può affidare completamente nelle mani di una persona, proprio perché siamo umani e sbagliamo tutti, quella persona anche.
Ed è vero che siamo unici, che non si può cercare una persona in un'altra, non si può cercare di cambiare una persona da quella che è, a meno che questa persona non decida di cambiare, ma per se stessa e non per noi.

Ma accettarsi così, semplicemente, comporta anche bastarsi, secondo me...


----------



## passante (15 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora come la metti quando uno dei due MUORE?


eh non lo so. che cosa dice il Cristianesimo in proposito? credo che il legame sia "fino a che morte non vi separi".


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me fa male tanto perchè abbiamo posto tutto noi stessi in una persona.
> Ma si può?
> Una persona: un essere umano: soggetto a tutte le debolezze, fragilità, limiti, difetti di un essere umano...
> E questo si ci rende schiavi
> ...


:clava: sono esclusiva anche io per te, del tipo "esclusa" dal piacere al conte??? 

:carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (16 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> 
> Perché crediamo che esista una coalescenza con l'altro che fa di due uno, e invece non è mai così...paradossalmente la formula del matrimonio cristiano è più onesta, perché parla di una sola carne, cioè allude all'atto sessuale, mica all'unione delle anime che da due diventano una...
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> ...


Essere i soli per qualcuno è un incubo, ma nel senso che ho specificato sopra, cioè dell'essere riconosciuti come inconfondibili, assolutamente unici nel senso di speciali, di eccezionali, questo sì che è necessario. E deve essere reciproco. 
Forse quello che fa male ai traditi, in genere, è l'immediata e perlopiù *inconscia* tendenza a entrare in una gara con l'altro/altra.. poi vabbè, ci possiamo anche raccontare che invece è perché viene tradito il patto... ma secondo me non è questo in realtà. E' che non tolleriamo che il nostro altro si sia dato a un altro con le stesse modalità, gli stessi gesti con i quali si è dato a noi...perché questo significa che noi non siamo per niente speciali...
Poi boh...


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


Temo che nei rapporti si possa parlare di esclusività ("amorosa") solo nelle relazioni uomo/donna.

Pensaci bene, nemmeno con i figli attuiamo un simile meccanismo. Anzi, ci rendiamo conto che con loro l'esclusività non è possibile. Tanto che il rispetto sano dei ruoli in quel tipo di rapporto prevede che i figli seguano la loro strada anche quando questa non corrisponde alle nostre aspettative.

Quindi iniziamo col dire che l'esclusività non è amore, non è cosi legata ad esso come pensiamo o vorremo credere.

Il bisogno di esclusività è timore, è paura. Non che ci sia qualcosa di male in questo, in realtà, se vogliamo, nasconde in se un fine buono e buoni propositi. Ma rappresenta paura quando, con l'illusione che l'esclusività sia possibile, intendiamo esorcizzare il male che può colpirci quando in coppia ci apprestiamo a prenderci delle responsabilità presenti e future che vanno amministrate insieme. 

E hai detto bene, "il mondo è cosi, ma io ripongo tutto in te". Cioè, il mondo va cosi, abbiamo coscienza della nostra fallibilità, eppure ci basta la "certezza" che qualcuno sia esclusivamente nostro. Per fare cosa? Per delegare qualcuno o qualcosa a far si che questo mondo vada come dovrebbe che vada? Che francamente dove vada questo mondo non lo sapremo mai. E si, il tradimento inganna l'esclusività. Perché, per quanto ci riguarda, noi ci inganniamo da soli con le nostre credenze.

Invece questo mondo è "perfetto" e funziona ancora alla perfezione. Altrimenti non saremmo qui.
L'esclusività, mentre noi non sappiamo bene a cosa serve, lei invece sa bene quali siano i suoi scopi.

Però tu parli di sentirsi esclusivi, non della pretesa di esclusività. Per cui, nel senso in cui vuoi intenderla tu, io ci vedo libertà e gioia di donarsi. Questa sarebbe la mia risposta alla tua domanda, ovvero il contrario della schiavitù. Perché io stesso mi sono reso esclusivo a suo tempo senza che *pretendessi* esclusività.

Ma con te preferisco andare al punto cruciale della questione. Ovvero cosa fare quando l'esclusività si pensa sia ormai compromessa. Hai qualche idea?

Iniziamo col dire che in un rapporto l'esclusività non è il fine primario. Cioè, io non credo proprio di essere a questo mondo per arrivare alla morte felice e beato del fatto che abbia ricevuto e offerto pura esclusività.
Per me esiste solo la continuità. Un rapporto non è fatto solo di idillio, ma come ben sai è controbilanciato anche da crisi, e pesanti anche. L'unica speranza che puoi coltivare, che avrebbe un senso almeno a differenza della fedeltà integralista, è quella di avere al tuo fianco una persona intelligente, che la pensi come te, ma che, come te, è anche fallibile. In ogni caso il fine ultimo è ben altro, ed una persona equilibrata modifica ed adatta anche le sue credenze.

Se cade l'ultima diga ti sembrerà che tutto è perduto. Ma se dici "sei sempre tu" allora penso che la pensi come me.
E non rompermi le scatole.:sonar:


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma il  "tu", è generico o rivolto a me?


Era generico. Tutto il discorso è molto generico e non rivolto a nessuno in particolare.
Mi scuso se scritto male tanto da essere frainteso.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


Esclusività? la do a tempo determinato a chi mi sta accanto, se la vuole. la "pretendo" fino a quando lo scambio è  in equilibrio e consenziente. Se verrò preso per il culo, stavolta non sarò io a pagarne le conseguenze, ma nemmeno lei, probabilmente chi per noi,  di certo non per comportamenti errati e dati da reazioni incontrollate. Sono libero, tutti siamo liberi, anche di non prendere per il culo. 

Sono io che mi do e mi prendo l'esclusività, ma la vivo per me, di riflesso la faccio vivere. Riuscendoci mi godo tutto.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io dico che il tradimento fa male e destabilizza perché corrisponde allo scippo di un pezzo di vita. Attenzione, non sto sul registro melodrammatico dei brandelli di cuore sbranato, ma sul registro esistenziale: tu credi di vivere quel determinato pezzo di vita nella trama di vari contesti, e quel pezzo di vita vieni a sapere che è' stata trasformato in altro, con significati, contenuti, coordinate e riferimenti opposti senza che tu lo sappia. Insomma credevi di vivere una cosa che invece era un'altra. Rispetto a quel pezzo di vita un clone, una copia contraffatta, un tarocco, una patacca. Quando lo scopri, quel pezzo si mostra come un buco nero, un vuoto di vita, un tratto oggetto di ladrocinio.


No, forse in alcuni casi. Credo invece che, quello che hai vissuto ti rimane sempre per quello che hai vissuto e hai percepito. Chi ti ha tradito non è detto che non fosse sincero nello starti accanto nelle sue modalità e nelle sue esternazioni. Quello che hai vissuto lo hai vissuto tu! L'altro/a ha vissuto accanto a te ( te per dire) dandosi e probabilmente dandoti quello che riteneva o riusciva a dare in base alle sue forze alla sua mente al suo modo di gestirsi le situazioni, se lo ha fatto creandosi ulteriori problemi, cazzi suoi. Invece una volta scoperto deve invece a questo punto visto che prima non lo ha fatto, sentire quello che tu adesso vuoi, e stavolta senza inganni. E stavolta anche chinando la testa, altrimenti, fuori dalle scatole. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ho letto solo il primo post...e non so se altri hanno risposto come penso io...
> 
> Per me il tradimento non lo vivo male in quanto esclusività fisica, lo vivo male in quanto il patto stabilito di comune accordo viene a mancare... è come vivere una realtà non scelta... e io nella mia vita voglio esser la protagonista, se poi il mio lui mi fa vivere come una comparsa e non mi dice il mio reale ruolo, che è libero di dirmi allora mi arrabbio... io ho sempre detto che io non costringo nessuno, e non giudico, ma nel momento in cui pretendi la mia esclusività io pretendo la tua... è quando la bilancia non è più equilibrata che si vacilla...
> un giorno può darsi che accetto una coppia aperta... però appunto la scelta deve essere concordata... A me ha sempre dato noia il fatto di essere stata tradita dal mio ex al quale io mai avevo chiesto l'esclusività, ma lui insisteva per darmela e diceva che mi amava per questo... e poi invece.... Cioè odio chi fa e sfa...
> oddio non so se mi avete capito...non mi capisco neppure io :rotfl:



Minchia papà! io sono arrivato a tutto ciò passando per l'inferno e ritornandone, ma tu quanti hanno hai detto di avere? :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Essere i soli per qualcuno è un incubo, ma nel senso che ho specificato sopra, cioè dell'essere riconosciuti come inconfondibili, assolutamente unici nel senso di speciali, di eccezionali, questo sì che è necessario. E deve essere reciproco.
> Forse quello che fa male ai traditi, in genere, è l'immediata *e perlopiù inconscia tendenza a entrare in una gara con l'altro/altra.. poi vabbè,* ci possiamo anche raccontare che invece è perché viene tradito il patto... ma secondo me non è questo in realtà. E' che non tolleriamo che il nostro altro si sia dato a un altro con le stesse modalità, gli stessi gesti con i quali si è dato a noi...perché questo significa che noi non siamo per niente speciali...
> Poi boh...



Io ero conscio. E nell'incoscienza di ciò mi crogiolavo nella sofferenza del saperlo, ma sapevo anche che dovevo prima ritrovare me stesso. Sempre detto a mia moglie, quello che vedi adesso non sono io, e nemmeno so chi sarò etc. 

Porca Paletta!! ero davvero sdoppiato e quante volte l'ho scritta sta frase, quante volte l'ho detta a mia moglie, "adesso" ci sono due Claudio, uno che vedi e l'altro che mi sta sopra e MI osserva.


----------



## feather (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ci sono due Claudio, uno che vedi e l'altro che mi sta sopra e MI osserva.


E ora? Si sono ricongiunti o ce ne sono sempre due?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto, forse sono inopportuno. ma mi pare che il senso del matrimonio cristiano sia proprio che Dio ti garantisce che Lui è presente nella tua relazione (esclusiva) con l'altro. Così quella che è follia (porre tutto te stesso in un altro essere umano) non è più tale, perché è, contemporaneamente porre tutto te stesso e tutto l'altro in Dio. no?


Ma nel matrimonio cattolico e' solo una promessa che fai "davanti" a dio, percio' e' indissolubile, perche' ci tiene e notoriamente e' pure parecchio inkazzoso...

ma non coinvolgetelo mo' anche in robe sessuali....


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per me nulla può essere esclusivo va contro il mio concetto  di libertà individuale, altro discorso è la capacità ( e forse il coraggio) di saper rispettare l'altro. Quindi nel tradimento non mi sconvolge l'atto in se ( fisico o mentale che sia) ma nascondere  alla tua compagna/o il desiderio crescente  di allontanarsi dal rapporto che ci vede coinvolti come coppia, questo si mi fa incazzare di brutto


Cioe' che a relazione intonsa, scopi a destra o a manca, a te frega un chez?

mah...ci dobbiamo credere?.....e crediamoci....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E ora? Si sono ricongiunti o ce ne sono sempre due?


Uno solo. Ma l'altro esiste sempre e mi osserva schiacciandomi l'occhio e dicendomi, Compà mi piaci, però non essere troppo sicuro di te, potresti anche prendere un'altra mazzata in testa e su altri fronti.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :clava: sono esclusiva anche io per te, del tipo "esclusa" dal piacere al conte???
> 
> :carneval:


Ma sai che proprio stanotte pensavo al dilemma tra piacere di avere l'esclusiva e dolore di essere esclusi?
Eh ma scusa...
Io ti intorterei volentieri...ma hai moroso geloso no?
Magari è alto do metri no?
Magari mi pista no?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che proprio stanotte pensavo al dilemma tra piacere di avere l'esclusiva e dolore di essere esclusi?
> Eh ma scusa...
> Io ti intorterei volentieri...ma hai moroso geloso no?
> Magari è alto do metri no?
> Magari mi pista no?


leva pure er magari...

ci parlo io....


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma nel matrimonio cattolico e' solo una promessa che fai "davanti" a dio, percio' e' indissolubile, perche' ci tiene e notoriamente e' pure parecchio inkazzoso...
> 
> ma non coinvolgetelo mo' anche in robe sessuali....


Molto incazzoso con i pagani...leggi qua miscredente...

[18]In realtà l'ira di Dio si rivela dal cielo contro ogni empietà e ogni ingiustizia di uomini che soffocano la verità nell'ingiustizia, [19]poiché ciò che di Dio si può conoscere è loro manifesto; Dio stesso lo ha loro manifestato. [20]Infatti, dalla creazione del mondo in poi, le sue perfezioni invisibili possono essere contemplate con l'intelletto nelle opere da lui compiute, come la sua eterna potenza e divinità; [21]essi sono dunque inescusabili, perché, pur conoscendo Dio, non gli hanno dato gloria né gli hanno reso grazie come a Dio, ma hanno vaneggiato nei loro ragionamenti e si è ottenebrata la loro mente ottusa. [22]Mentre si dichiaravano sapienti, sono diventati stolti [23]e hanno cambiato la gloria dell'incorruttibile Dio con l'immagine e la figura dell'uomo corruttibile, di uccelli, di quadrupedi e di rettili.

[24]Perciò Dio li ha abbandonati all'impurità secondo i desideri del loro cuore, sì da disonorare fra di loro i propri corpi, [25]poiché essi hanno cambiato la verità di Dio con la menzogna e hanno venerato e adorato la creatura al posto del creatore, che è benedetto nei secoli. Amen.

[26]Per questo Dio li ha abbandonati a passioni infami; le loro donne hanno cambiato i rapporti naturali in rapporti contro natura. [27]Egualmente anche gli uomini, lasciando il rapporto naturale con la donna, si sono accesi di passione gli uni per gli altri, commettendo atti ignominiosi uomini con uomini, ricevendo così in se stessi la punizione che s'addiceva al loro traviamento. [28]E poiché hanno disprezzato la conoscenza di Dio, Dio li ha abbandonati in balìa d'una intelligenza depravata, sicché commettono ciò che è indegno, [29]colmi come sono di ogni sorta di ingiustizia, di malvagità, di cupidigia, di malizia; pieni d'invidia, di omicidio, di rivalità, di frodi, di malignità; diffamatori, [30]maldicenti, nemici di Dio, oltraggiosi, superbi, fanfaroni, ingegnosi nel male, ribelli ai genitori, [31]insensati, sleali, senza cuore, senza misericordia. [32]E pur conoscendo il giudizio di Dio, che cioè gli autori di tali cose meritano la morte, non solo continuano a farle, ma anche approvano chi le fa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

inno e passante hanno detto molto bene quello che penso.
l'esclusività ci rende semplicemente intimi


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> inno e passante hanno detto molto bene quello che penso.
> l'esclusività ci rende semplicemente intimi


perche' con l'amante, avendolo, no?....


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> perche' con l'amante, avendolo, no?....


...e dove sarebbe l'esclusività se hai già marito o moglie?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...e dove sarebbe l'esclusività se hai già marito o moglie?


Piatta, eh? E su, dai, fai uno sforzo. A meno che tu non sia amante di un seriale o tu non sia una zoccola, con l'amante hai eccome un'esclusiva, e questo anche se continua a compiere il dovere coniugale.


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Piatta, eh?* E su, dai, fai uno sforzo. A meno che tu non sia amante di un seriale o tu non sia una zoccola, con l'amante hai eccome un'esclusiva, e questo anche se continua a compiere il dovere coniugale.


ci conosciamo?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci conosciamo?


:mrgreen::mrgreen: (ma magari è che sei del Toro, no?:carneval


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

auhauhauhauhauhauha... ops.


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: (ma magari è che sei del Toro, no?:carneval


mi dia pure del lei


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

me l'avete fatta incazzà.


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Piatta, eh? E su, dai, fai uno sforzo. A meno che tu non sia amante di un seriale o tu non sia una zoccola, con l'amante hai eccome un'esclusiva, e questo anche se continua a compiere il dovere coniugale.



cioè l'esclusiva starebbe nell'avere solo 1 amante?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè l'esclusiva starebbe nell'avere solo 1 amante?


L'esclusiva o l'esclusività sta in me e in quello che do. La vuoi? ok. Non la vuoi? la do ad altri.


----------



## free (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'esclusiva o l'esclusività sta in me e in quello che do. La vuoi? ok. Non la vuoi? la do ad altri.



è obbligatorio darla?


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> è obbligatorio darla?



Inizialmente no, appena impari ,si. Ma anche no. tu la vuoi dare?


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> è obbligatorio darla?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Inizialmente no, appena impari ,si. Ma anche no. tu la vuoi dare?


era un DDD interessante, certo era durato tanto e quindi voi due avete ben pensato di .................


meleducati.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> era un DDD interessante, certo era durato tanto e quindi voi due avete ben pensato di .................
> 
> 
> meleducati.



Assolutamente no, sei tu soltanto che capisci male, vero free?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...



Schavi di un pensiero bislacco


----------



## JON (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Schavi di un pensiero bislacco


Ma non è detto però. Anche se il rischio è quello che sia relativamente durevole, resta comunque la sceltà, e la gioia, di sentirsi unici, utili se vogliamo, per qualcuno.

Utili ma non indispensabili. Questo bisognerebbe averlo bene in mente. Il problema è quando la ricerca dell'esclusività compromette definitivamente la possibilità che un rapporto ha di poter continuare.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma non è detto però. Anche se il rischio è quello che sia relativamente durevole, resta comunque la sceltà, e la gioia, di sentirsi unici, utili se vogliamo, per qualcuno.
> 
> Utili ma non indispensabili. Questo bisognerebbe averlo bene in mente. Il problema è quando la ricerca dell'esclusività compromette definitivamente la possibilità che un rapporto ha di poter continuare.




Utile ma non indispensabile ...esatto ...
Ma perchè si associa esclusività a sesso questo non l'ho mai capito ...
Che poi tra l'altro eslusività potrebbe essere se io o mio marito o compagno 
avessimo avuto solo la nostra "unica "esperienza tra di noi ma già il fatto che 
non eravamo" illibati" questa esclusivita va a farsi benedire ...

Io mi sento unica e esclusiva...ma per me ...


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Schavi di un pensiero *bislacco*


per un attimo t'ho confusa con IL DIVINO.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...e dove sarebbe l'esclusività se hai già marito o moglie?


Tu hai scritto che l'esclusivita' con il tuo partner ufficiale ti fa godere implicitamente dell'intimita'...ma de che t'ho risposto, perche' con gli amanti, a parte solo per voglia d'escobar, replichi uguale uguale...


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto che l'esclusivita' con il tuo partner ufficiale ti fa godere implicitamente dell'intimita'...ma de che t'ho risposto, perche' con gli amanti, a parte solo per voglia d'escobar, replichi uguale uguale...


evidentemente non hai la stessa mia idea di intimità, che è un mondo comune e raggiungibile solo dai due costruito con la conoscenza profonda, le esperienze passate e la complicità.
per alcuni l'inserimento di un terzo elemento non intacca questa armonia, per me sì perché la mia intimità prevede massima lealtà e trasparenza


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> evidentemente non hai la stessa mia idea di intimità, che è un mondo comune e raggiungibile solo dai due costruito con la conoscenza profonda, le esperienze passate e la complicità.
> per alcuni l'inserimento di un terzo elemento non intacca questa armonia, per me sì perché la mia intimità prevede massima lealtà e trasparenza


ao' il concetto d'intimita' e' unico...tu l'intimita' la leghi esclusivamente al rapporto ufficiale perche' escludi un amante, mentre invece se lo avessi e non solo per la scopata fine a se stessa, te diventerebbe co' quello, na' famija parallela ed anche intima preciso preciso a quella ufficiale...

cambiano i nomi dell'altra rappresentazione ma il copione e' uguaglio...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' il concetto d'intimita' e' unico...*tu l'intimita' la leghi esclusivamente al rapporto ufficiale perche' escludi un amante*, mentre invece se lo avessi e non solo per la scopata fine a se stessa, te diventerebbe co' quello, na' famija parallela ed anche intima preciso preciso a quella ufficiale...
> 
> cambiano i nomi dell'altra rappresentazione ma il copione e' uguaglio...:mrgreen:


certo che l'escludo...se sono in intimità con un uomo l'altro che ci azzecca con me?


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che l'escludo...se sono in intimità con un uomo l'altro che ci azzecca con me?


ao' non e' la sovrastruttura intimita' che t'impedisce di attuare una simile intimita' con l'amante "giusto" e non pe' na' botta e via, ma "quello che ce sta sotto"...

infatti se tuo marito diventasse impotente, smemorato, paralitico etcetc (me scordo qualcosa?...)...quindi l'intimita' e' andata a peripatetiche, non dovresti farti n'amante...

almeno...ao' confermi?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' non e' la sovrastruttura intimita' che t'impedisce di attuare una simile intimita' con l'amante "giusto" e non pe' na' botta e via, ma "quello che ce sta sotto"...
> 
> infatti se tuo marito diventasse impotente, smemorato, paralitico etcetc quindi l'intimita' e' andata a peripatetiche, non dovresti farti n'amante...
> 
> almeno...ao' confermi?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma non nego mica che possa succedere con un amante...ma a quel punto non avrò più il marito.

sul discorso dell'impotenza non so...potrebbe semplicemente cambiare l'intimità


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non nego mica che possa succedere con un amante...ma a quel punto non avrò più il marito.
> 
> sul discorso dell'impotenza non so...potrebbe semplicemente cambiare l'intimità


boh, per me tu nel termine intimita' ce metti un sacco de cose che levi e metti come te pare...:mrgreen:

pure due amici (maschio e femmina possibilmente) possono essere intimi...

pure fratello e sorella so' intimi...

come con un amico/a puoi avere la stessa intimita' di un fratello o sorella, lo stesso tra amanti...

per coerenza dovresti "impedirti" di attuare, per un amico, la stessa intimita' di un fratello...o li' sbrachi?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> boh, per me tu nel termine intimita' ce metti un sacco de cose che levi e metti come te pare...:mrgreen:
> 
> pure due amici (maschio e femmina possibilmente) possono essere intimi...
> 
> ...


ci rinuncio , non siamo abbastanza intimi per capirci.
viva il genoa


----------



## Sterminator (16 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci rinuncio , non siamo abbastanza intimi per capirci.
> viva il genoa


vabbe' rinuncia pure, tanto a free climbing sei sempre stata scarsa...


----------



## Minerva (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' rinuncia pure, tanto a free climbing sei sempre stata scarsa...


vero


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia papà! io sono arrivato a tutto ciò passando per l'inferno e ritornandone, ma tu quanti hanno hai detto di avere? :smile:


Non si vede dall'avatar??  :mrgreen:

ad ogni modo 22  eh si sono piccolina ma penso e ripenso... :mrgreen:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma sai che proprio stanotte pensavo al dilemma tra piacere di avere l'esclusiva e dolore di essere esclusi?*
> Eh ma scusa...
> Io ti intorterei volentieri...ma hai moroso geloso no?
> Magari è alto do metri no?
> Magari mi pista no?



siamo sulla stessa onda... :inlove: peccato che non so surfare... 

comunque il gioco ne vale la candela... tranquillo per il mio, supera di qualche cm 1.80... ha fatto solo qualche disciplina di arti marziali e qualche denuncia per rissa... ma tranquillo... e poi comunque tutto questo dovrebbe valerne la pena se è per avere me!!  :incazzato:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> leva pure er magari...
> 
> ci parlo io....


:rotfl: come conosci bene tu... come ci vedi lontano tu...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non si vede dall'avatar??  :mrgreen:
> 
> ad ogni modo 22  eh si sono piccolina ma penso e ripenso... :mrgreen:


ssssshh non lo dire in giro, s'envidiano! ssshhhh:carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ssssshh non lo dire in giro, s'envidiano! ssshhhh:carneval:


 invidia in più invidia in meno... mi nutro di quella... :cattivik: :rotfl: :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Essere i soli per qualcuno è un incubo, ma nel senso che ho specificato sopra, cioè dell'essere riconosciuti come inconfondibili, assolutamente unici nel senso di speciali, di eccezionali, questo sì che è necessario. E deve essere reciproco.
> Forse quello che fa male ai traditi, in genere, è l'immediata e perlopiù *inconscia* tendenza a entrare in una gara con l'altro/altra.. poi vabbè, ci possiamo anche raccontare che invece è perché viene tradito il patto... ma secondo me non è questo in realtà. E' che non tolleriamo che il nostro altro si sia dato a un altro con le stesse modalità, gli stessi gesti con i quali si è dato a noi...perché questo significa che noi non siamo per niente speciali...
> Poi boh...


Manco per niente.
Sono unica come tutti. La mia unicità è una condizione essenziale, non è dipendente dalla scelta di nessuno.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Settembre 2013)

L'esclusività ci rende tristi vecchi e brutti.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Meglio abundare che deficere...


----------



## tenebroso67 (16 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che proprio stanotte pensavo al dilemma tra piacere di avere l'esclusiva e dolore di essere esclusi?
> Eh ma scusa...
> Io ti intorterei volentieri...ma hai moroso geloso no?
> Magari è alto do metri no?
> *Magari mi pista *no?


Dai Conte non ti preoccupare
vengo a difenderti.....cosi "*pista*" me invece che te.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Tanto la settimana scorsa mi hanno di nuovo rotto il naso in allenamento....


----------



## MK (16 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


Non perdo me. Quello non è amore ma dipendenza. Perdo quella parte di me che avevo affidato all'altro. Senza esclusività il rapporto non esiste. Ci può essere affetto ma l'amore è un'altra cosa.


----------



## tenebroso67 (16 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> ........Senza esclusività il rapporto non esiste. Ci può essere affetto ma l'amore è un'altra cosa.


Hai espresso in modo coinciso e preciso anche il mio pensiero....
Super quotone !!:up:




MK ha detto:


> ........*Perdo quella parte di me che avevo affidato all'altro.* .........


E' quello che succcede quando si subisce un tradimento.....


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Settembre 2013)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Dai Conte non ti preoccupare
> vengo a difenderti.....cosi "*pista*" me invece che te.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Tanto la settimana scorsa mi hanno di nuovo rotto il naso *in allenamento.*...


ti alleni per difendere conte?


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Settembre 2013)

ma scusate, senza l'esclusività l'altro potrebbe esser classificato come amico, o al massimo trombamico... ma questo è un mio pensiero...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti alleni per difendere conte?


Beh perchè no?
Sai che una tizia mi sta tanto dietro perchè vuole convincermi dello zen...
Allora vado in libreria a cercare qualcosa sullo zen no?
E pensa un po' fatalità mi imbatto in un bellissimo libello che recita lo zen e l'arte di scopare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma scusate, senza l'esclusività l'altro potrebbe esser classificato come amico, o al massimo trombamico... ma questo è un mio pensiero...


mia cara...
Schopenhauer lo disse ad hegel...vuoi la tua categoria? Eccotela: sei una testa di legno.
Classificare è sempre pernicioso...


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ti alleni per difendere conte?


Beh....mi alleno perche' mi piace.....


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

A parere mio confondete l'amore. chi parla di amore romantico, chi parla di amore maturo e consapevole. Nelle ultime pagine dice il a parte il conte parlate tutti di amore romantico.  

Se non ci chiudiamo in un involucro di menzogne e ci apriamo anche soltanto ad un discorso richiamante e chiamato tradimento.net ci accorgiamo attraverso dei nick che l'esclusività viene data. Chi a un'amante chi a diversi, chi invece no. Se poi dobbiamo andare a discutere se è giusto oppure no, allora il discorso cambia. E cambia sempre attenendosi al forum e a quello che ne esce fuori attraverso le varie idee di amore.


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non perdo me. Quello non è amore ma dipendenza. *Perdo quella parte di me che avevo affidato all'altro.* Senza esclusività il rapporto non esiste. Ci può essere affetto ma l'amore è un'altra cosa.




Hai detto bene: quella parte di me.
Ma è una parte, non è il tutto che si affida all'altro.
Penso che l'amore vada al di là della mera esclusività fisica. Non dico che non sia importante, ma non lo è forse meno di quella sentimentale, affettiva?
Se si cede ad una tentazione che nulla ha a che vedere con il rapporto della coppia, perché non potrebbe essere visto come un fatto contingente e separarlo dalla coppia?
Mi chiedo il perché tutta questa intransigenza, ma comunque mi sto interrogando anch'io.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene: quella parte di me.
> Ma è una parte, non è il tutto che si affida all'altro.
> Penso che l'amore vada al di là della mera esclusività fisica. Non dico che non sia importante, ma non lo è forse meno di quella sentimentale, affettiva?
> Se si cede ad una tentazione che nulla ha a che vedere con il rapporto della coppia, perché non potrebbe essere visto come un fatto contingente e separarlo dalla coppia?
> *Mi chiedo il perché tutta questa intransigenza, ma comunque mi sto interrogando anch'io.*


*

*Semplice, stiamo su un forum che parla di tradimento, dove la sofferenza deve ancora essere smaltita, dove il rapportarsi giornaliero apre nuovi orizzonti e assimilarli non è facile, ci vuole tempo, ci vuole volerlo, ci vuole pazienza e volontà nell'accettarlo. ti ricordo inoltre che tanti di noi hanno una certa età ed è difficile cambiare anche se consapevoli di "false verità acquisite".


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene: quella parte di me.
> Ma è una parte, non è il tutto che si affida all'altro.
> Penso che l'amore vada al di là della mera esclusività fisica. Non dico che non sia importante, ma non lo è forse meno di quella sentimentale, affettiva?
> Se si cede ad una tentazione che nulla ha a che vedere con il rapporto della coppia, perché non potrebbe essere visto come un fatto contingente e separarlo dalla coppia?
> *Mi chiedo il perché tutta questa intransigenza,* ma comunque mi sto interrogando anch'io.


intransigenza?
dovrebbe essere una scelta comune e compiaciuta...non è obbligatorio .
poi , sai, cedere ad una tentazione può succedere solo in presenza di esclusività, altrimenti si tratterà di normale amministrazione


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Ma, nel terminare un rapporto, un qualsiasi rapporto, l'esclusività che fine fa? 

E, si chiama ancora esclusività se non la diamo più ad una persona e la diamo per scelta condivisa ad un'altra?


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]Semplice, stiamo su un forum che parla di tradimento, dove la sofferenza deve ancora essere smaltita, dove il rapportarsi giornaliero apre nuovi orizzonti e assimilarli non è facile, ci vuole tempo, ci vuole volerlo, ci vuole pazienza e volontà nell'accettarlo. ti ricordo inoltre che tanti di noi hanno una certa età ed è difficile cambiare anche se consapevoli di "false verità acquisite".



Sì, ha perfettamente ragione.
Ci vuole tempo e volerlo, anche se la sola volontà non basta, ma è parte integrante del difficile percorso.
Sì, tanto tempo...


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> intransigenza?
> dovrebbe essere una scelta comune e compiaciuta...non è obbligatorio .
> poi , sai, cedere ad una tentazione può succedere solo in presenza di esclusività, altrimenti si tratterà di normale amministrazione




Intransigenza da parte di chi ha subito.
A volte sforzarsi di capire per il bene comune, per preservare cioè tutto il bello che si è costruito fino ad allora, è un atto dovuto alla coppia stessa, che merita una possibilità per quanto detto sopra.
Hai detto bene: la fedeltà è una scelta, ma proprio perché siamo umani può capitare che venga disattesa per mille motivi e questo non vuol dire che non sia più valida quella scelta.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ha perfettamente ragione.
> Ci vuole tempo e volerlo, anche se la sola volontà non basta, ma è parte integrante del difficile percorso.
> Sì, tanto tempo...



Mi verrebbe da farti una domanda, la faccio, se vuoi rispondi. Come ti senti?


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene: quella parte di me.
> Ma è una parte, non è il tutto che si affida all'altro.
> *Penso che l'amore vada al di là della mera esclusività fisica*. Non dico che non sia importante, ma non lo è forse meno di quella sentimentale, affettiva?
> Se si cede ad una tentazione che nulla ha a che vedere con il rapporto della coppia, perché non potrebbe essere visto come un fatto contingente e separarlo dalla coppia?
> Mi chiedo il perché tutta questa intransigenza, ma comunque mi sto interrogando anch'io.


Si, ma finchè l'esclusività fisica viene rispettata anche la sfera sentimentale ha un connotato diverso e determinato dallo "status speciale" offerto da quell'esclusività. Non si può negarlo.

Intransigenza, premesso che ognuno pone i propri paletti a sostentamento della relazione, bisogna dire che rappresenta un bisogno strettamente personale. Quando la crisi coinvolge un componente della coppia e di conseguenza la coppia stessa bisognerebbe riformulare quel bisogno, che altro non è che credenza nell'esclusività, e valutare se vi sono motivi più validi su cui rifondare quella relazione. Ma per farlo credo sia comunque necessario un rientro alla fedeltà. Cioè, assumere che non siamo cosi speciali da garantire una fedeltà ideale come una chimera, ma che sulla base dei nostri desideri e scelte possiamo offrire rispetto che, ben motivato, è sicuramente più tangibile della tanto agognata esclusività.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A parere mio confondete l'amore. chi parla di amore romantico, chi parla di amore maturo e consapevole. Nelle ultime pagine dice il a parte il conte parlate tutti di amore romantico.
> 
> Se non ci chiudiamo in un involucro di menzogne e ci apriamo anche soltanto ad un discorso richiamante e chiamato tradimento.net ci accorgiamo attraverso dei nick che l'esclusività viene data. Chi a un'amante chi a diversi, chi invece no. Se poi dobbiamo andare a discutere se è giusto oppure no, allora il discorso cambia. E cambia sempre attenendosi al forum e a quello che ne esce fuori attraverso le varie idee di amore.


A me sembra che la maggior parte abbia fatto un discorso di lealtà. L'esclusività deve essere rispettata all'interno di una relazione (matrimoniale o di una settimana) se in quella relazione ci è accordati per l'esclusività.
Il fatto è che la maggior parte delle relazioni neppure sussisterebbe se non ci fosse questo patto fondante di esclusività e di lealtà.
Chi si prenderebbe un socio che non garantisse lealtà alla società?
Il sesso può far parte del pacchetto o no.
Però non si può sottoscrivere un patto con una riserva sconosciuta all'altro sottoscrittore, anche se scritte in piccolo le clausole devono essere tutte esplicite.
Patti chiari "relazione" lunga.
In base ai patti ci si fida e ci si affida. Senza il patto chi si affiderebbe?
Per questo il tradimento è tale perché uno dei due non ha rispettato il patto e neppure ha contrattato un nuovo patto.
Chi tradisce non ha il coraggio di mettere in chiaro che vuole ricontrattare perché sa che perderebbe il contratto che per altri versi vuole mantenere.
Si sa che, dopo ipocrita o incoerente, la peggiore offesa che rifiuta ogni traditore è quella di mancare di coraggio al punto che arriva ad accusare il tradito di non aver voluto vedere quello che il traditore si è impegnato ad occultare o quantomeno a velare con molta cura.
Per me l'idea romantica c'entra poco. Ci sono rapporti esclusivi in tutti i campi e di romantico non hanno nulla.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Intransigenza da parte di chi ha subito.
> A volte sforzarsi di capire per il bene comune, per preservare cioè tutto il bello che si è costruito fino ad allora, è un atto dovuto alla coppia stessa, che merita una possibilità per quanto detto sopra.
> Hai detto bene: la fedeltà è una scelta, ma proprio perché siamo umani può capitare che venga disattesa per mille motivi e questo non vuol dire che non sia più valida quella scelta.


sì, certo .però qui in questione era l'esclusività....che poi venga violata spesso e volentieri è un secondo passaggio.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma finchè l'esclusività fisica viene rispettata anche la sfera sentimentale ha un connotato diverso e determinato dallo "status speciale" offerto da quell'esclusività. Non si può negarlo.
> 
> Intransigenza, premesso che ognuno pone i propri paletti a sostentamento della relazione, bisogna dire che rappresenta un bisogno strettamente personale. *Quando la crisi coinvolge un componente della coppia e di conseguenza la coppia stessa bisognerebbe riformulare quel bisogno, che altro non è che credenza nell'esclusività, e valutare se vi sono motivi più validi su cui rifondare quella relazione. Ma per farlo credo sia comunque necessario un rientro alla fedeltà*. Cioè, assumere che non siamo cosi speciali da garantire una fedeltà ideale come una chimera, ma che sulla base dei nostri desideri e scelte possiamo offrire rispetto che, ben motivato, è sicuramente più tangibile della tanto agognata esclusività.


:up:
Si deve esplicitare per garantire l'esclusività della lealtà.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma finchè l'esclusività fisica viene rispettata anche la sfera sentimentale ha un connotato diverso e determinato dallo "status speciale" offerto da quell'esclusività. Non si può negarlo.
> 
> Intransigenza, premesso che ognuno pone i propri paletti a sostentamento della relazione, bisogna dire che rappresenta un bisogno strettamente personale. Quando la crisi coinvolge un componente della coppia e di conseguenza la coppia stessa bisognerebbe riformulare quel bisogno, che altro non è che credenza nell'esclusività, e valutare se vi sono motivi più validi su cui rifondare quella relazione. Ma per farlo credo sia comunque necessario un rientro alla fedeltà. Cioè, assumere che non siamo cosi speciali da garantire una fedeltà ideale come una chimera, ma che sulla base dei nostri desideri e scelte possiamo offrire rispetto che, ben motivato, è sicuramente più tangibile della tanto agognata esclusività.



La fedeltà nell'ambito morale vincola, una volta spezzatosi subentrano crescite diverse alla quale bisogna dar conto. La fedeltà in questo caso finisce di assumere quel significato che aveva una volta e può evolversi diversamente o in simbiosi o per necessità o per altre strade ancora. I paletti se rimossi hanno perso per sempre il significato originario.


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, certo .però qui in questione era l'esclusività....che poi venga violata spesso e volentieri *è un secondo passaggio*.


Auspicherei obbligato.
Cioè, potrebbe essere considerato un motivo di crescità?
Oppure rappresenta il passaggio ad un compromesso assurdo?

Possiamo pure circoscrivere il discorso alla sola esclusività, ma spesso i fattori in gioco sono molti altri. Alcuni più importanti dell'esclusività.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che la maggior parte abbia fatto un discorso di lealtà. L'esclusività deve essere rispettata all'interno di una relazione (matrimoniale o di una settimana) se in quella relazione ci è accordati per l'esclusività.
> Il fatto è che la maggior parte delle relazioni neppure sussisterebbe se non ci fosse questo patto fondante di esclusività e di lealtà.
> Chi si prenderebbe un socio che non garantisse lealtà alla società?
> Il sesso può far parte del pacchetto o no.
> ...



Ma certo, questi discorsi dovevamo farli alcuni anni fa, sarei stato d'accordo. Non ora però, ora gli orizzonti si aprono e le vedute vanno oltre e vogliono soffermarsi su delle realtà e non su delle chimere.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La fedeltà nell'ambito morale vincola, una volta spezzatosi subentrano crescite diverse alla quale bisogna dar conto. La fedeltà in questo caso finisce di assumere quel significato che aveva una volta e può evolversi diversamente o in simbiosi o per necessità o per altre strade ancora. I paletti se rimossi hanno perso per sempre il significato originario.


:up:
I confini vanno sempre ridefiniti di comune accordo, altrimenti è guerra (dichiarata o meno, calda o fredda).


----------



## JON (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La fedeltà nell'ambito morale vincola, una volta spezzatosi subentrano crescite diverse alla quale bisogna dar conto. La fedeltà in questo caso finisce di assumere quel significato che aveva una volta e può evolversi diversamente o in simbiosi o per necessità o per altre strade ancora. I paletti se rimossi hanno perso per sempre il significato originario.



Si. Infatti parlavo di ritorno ad uno stato di fedeltà, che comunque una volta trasformatasi in rispetto, o lealtà, riporta comunque ad una eslusività questa volta però sicuramente più matura. Secondo me.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2013)

*Ecco*

Ecco questo 3d merita un mio commento.Non siamo mai liberi,e infondo, quando crediamo di essere liberi ci sentiamo un pò soli.Vi lascio con questa perla:la mia più grande perversione è stata sempre l'esclusività!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma certo, questi discorsi dovevamo farli alcuni anni fa, sarei stato d'accordo. Non ora però, ora gli orizzonti si aprono e le vedute vanno oltre e vogliono soffermarsi su delle realtà e non su delle chimere.


Non ho capito.
Sulla lealtà si fondano i patti da sempre e così sarà sempre.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco questo 3d merita un mio commento.Non siamo mai liberi,e infondo, quando crediamo di essere liberi ci sentiamo un pò soli.Vi lascio con questa perla:la mia più grande perversione è stata sempre l'esclusività!


:up:
Siamo liberi di scegliere a chi legarci e su cosa dare esclusività.
Ad esempio la Roma :mrgreen: ?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito.
> Sulla lealtà si fondano i patti da sempre e così sarà sempre.



Certo. è chiaro, di comune accordo comunque e non più con lo stesso significato di una volta. Ma anche no comunque, abbiamo altre scelte dove possiamo anche starci bene, e sarebbe appunto la continuazione di un percorso scelto, vedi la matraini ad esempio, lei ci sta bene. E fino a quando sarà possibile in quello che si è creato farà in modo di starci bene, le conseguenze di un futuro suo saranno variabili in base alle sua azioni a quelle del suo compagno del suo amante e della loro esclusiva soggettività e crescita fatta. 

I patti alcune persone le fanno in base a quello che "loro" hanno vissuto. Sbagliando? indovinando? chi potrà ma dirlo?

Comunque se ci soffermiamo alla descrizione "statica" di un significato è chiaro che le strade sono poche e le scelte anche, ma non è così, e non per nulla siamo in forum di tradimento dove leggiamo tantissime alternative.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo. è chiaro, di comune accordo comunque e non più con lo stesso significato di una volta. Ma anche no comunque, abbiamo altre scelte dove possiamo anche starci bene, e sarebbe appunto la continuazione di un percorso scelto, vedi la matraini ad esempio, lei ci sta bene. E fino a quando sarà possibile in quello che si è creato farà in modo di starci bene, le conseguenze di un futuro suo saranno variabili in base alle sua azioni a quelle del suo compagno del suo amante e della loro esclusiva soggettività e crescita fatta.
> 
> I patti alcune persone le fanno in base a quello che "loro" hanno vissuto. Sbagliando? indovinando? chi potrà ma dirlo?
> 
> Comunque se ci soffermiamo alla descrizione "statica" di un significato è chiaro che le strade sono poche e le scelte anche, ma non è così, e non per nulla siamo in forum di tradimento dove leggiamo tantissime alternative.


Non mi sembra che il marito di Chiara sia del tutto all'oscuro. Io ho capito che hanno un patto di esclusività e lealtà su altre cose e che quello è ferreo.
Se così non fosse, o se così non è (se ho capito male) sarebbe un patto tradito.
Insomma il tradimento non sta nell'esclusività sessuale in sé. Per me.


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Siamo liberi di scegliere a chi legarci e su cosa dare esclusività.
> Ad esempio la Roma :mrgreen: ?


Odio la roma!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Odio la roma!


 ho sbagliato.
Però è lo stesso per qualsiasi squadra.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

La Roma non si discute :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> La Roma non si discute :carneval:


E non si tradisce.
Ma è lo stesso pure per la Juve


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> La Roma non si discute :carneval:


Sei una donna estremamente fine cosa c'entri tu con la roma?


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma scusate, senza l'esclusività l'altro potrebbe esser classificato come amico, o al massimo trombamico... ma questo è un mio pensiero...


Non è detto. Ci sono coppie nelle quali l'esclusività fisica non è importante. Come si faccia concretamente a tenere in piedi il rapporto non lo so. Ma esistono. Sull'esclusività affettiva ci sarebbe da discutere invece. Prima per me viene mia figlia ad esempio.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene: quella parte di me.
> Ma è una parte, non è il tutto che si affida all'altro.
> *Penso che l'amore vada al di là della mera esclusività fisica*. Non dico che non sia importante, ma non lo è forse meno di quella sentimentale, affettiva?
> Se si cede ad una tentazione che nulla ha a che vedere con il rapporto della coppia, perché non potrebbe essere visto come un fatto contingente e separarlo dalla coppia?
> Mi chiedo il perché tutta questa intransigenza, ma comunque mi sto interrogando anch'io.


Per me è importante. E non transigo su questo. Se il mio partner cede alle tentazioni faccia pure. Diventerà il partner di qualcun'altra :mrgreen:.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Per me è importante. E non transigo su questo. Se il mio partner cede alle tentazioni faccia pure. Diventerà il partner di qualcun'altra :mrgreen:.


come è avvenuto il tuo cambiamento in questo senso?
ricordo un tempo che parlavi di coppia libera


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come è avvenuto il tuo cambiamento in questo senso?
> ricordo un tempo che parlavi di coppia libera


Sono sempre stata intransigente. Mi sono separata per il tradimento ( e già prima del matrimonio me ne ero andata da casa, quando si conviveva, per lo stesso motivo). Quando parlavo di coppia libera ero ancora innamorata di chi allora voleva convincermi che l'unica strada possibile fosse quella. Poi comunque ne ho sempre e solo parlato.


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei una donna estremamente fine cosa c'entri tu con la roma?


tu non mi hai mai vista allo stadio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Si deve esplicitare per garantire l'esclusività della lealtà.


Cioe' va' detto prima, stai con me, pero' non scopi in giro?...

questo a 12 anni, ma pure a 13 e' necessario?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu non mi hai mai vista allo stadio :rotfl::rotfl:


e pure te ce vai cosi' allo stadio?.

vabbe' co' la fascia piu' larga..


----------



## Simy (17 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e pure te ce vai cosi' allo stadio?.
> 
> vabbe' co' la fascia piu' larga..



zie Stermy si è ringalluzzito alla grande  :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> zie Stermy si è ringalluzzito alla grande  :mrgreen:


so' sempre stato sensibbbile a certi "argomenti"...caggiafa'...


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da farti una domanda, la faccio, se vuoi rispondi. Come ti senti?



MI sento di dirti che ho compreso tanto, ma resta ancora qualcosa da ridefinire.
Per me capire era il passo fondamentale per arrivare poi all'accettazione, accettazione che non è detto che ci sia totalmente.
Ma siamo ancora insieme e ci sentiamo più forti entrambi.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


Perchè ci rende vulnerabili: dobbiamo fare i conti con la nostra ontologica solitudine al mondo.


----------



## Diletta (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che la maggior parte abbia fatto un discorso di lealtà. L'esclusività deve essere rispettata all'interno di una relazione (matrimoniale o di una settimana) se in quella relazione ci è accordati per l'esclusività.
> Il fatto è che la maggior parte delle relazioni neppure sussisterebbe se non ci fosse questo patto fondante di esclusività e di lealtà.
> Chi si prenderebbe un socio che non garantisse lealtà alla società?
> Il sesso può far parte del pacchetto o no.
> ...



Anch'io la penso esattamente alla tua maniera, però la cosa è fattibile solo dopo che c'è stato il fattaccio e, prima, in pochissimi casi di estrema lealtà che ammiro molto.
Dopo sì che si possono ridefinire i patti ricontrattandoli.
Prima converrai con me che la cosa è altamente improbabile.
Chi è che va a svegliare il cane che dorme?
Non di certo chi è sul punto di tradire: troppa paura e troppa vigliaccheria per farlo.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè diamo cosi importanza al tradimento?
> voglio dire.. siamo traditi ogni santo giorno,
> dai nostri politici,
> nel lavoro,
> ...


In un rapporto d'amore la fiducia è il collante che tiene insieme tutto.

Una volta riconosciuto il nostro partner come bugiardo e capace di menzogne, finiamo per relegare anche lui in quella parte di mondo che ci delude e ci ferisce continuamente. E cade la bellissima illusione che l'amore sia quella parte di universo incontaminato dove inganni, menzogne e cattiverie non possono entrare.

Per questo molti traditi hanno la sensazione di essere stupidi o troppo ingenui e si sentono improvvisamente 'diventati grandi'.

Il tradimento è la delusione peggiore perché certe cose te le aspetti da tutti: in fondo certe barriere con gli altri è naturale e giusto che ci siano, perfino tra genitori e figli c'è molto di non detto, di non condiviso. Mentre il mondo di chi si ama è un mondo a parte, fatto di parole segrete e intimità condivisa.
Per chi ha fiducia nell'inviolabilità di quel mondo, per chi ci crede, essere traditi è la fine dell'ultima illusione.
Questo almeno è stato per me.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> MI sento di dirti che ho compreso tanto, ma resta ancora qualcosa da ridefinire.
> Per me capire era il passo fondamentale per arrivare poi all'accettazione, accettazione che non è detto che ci sia totalmente.
> Ma siamo ancora insieme e ci sentiamo più forti entrambi.



 Grazie per la risposta. :bacio:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io dico che il tradimento fa male e destabilizza perché corrisponde allo scippo di un pezzo di vita. Attenzione, non sto sul registro melodrammatico dei brandelli di cuore sbranato, ma sul registro esistenziale: *tu credi di vivere quel determinato pezzo di vita nella trama di vari contesti, e quel pezzo di vita vieni a sapere che è' stata trasformato in altro, con significati, contenuti, coordinate e riferimenti opposti senza che tu lo sappia. Insomma credevi di vivere una cosa che invece era un'altra.* Rispetto a quel pezzo di vita un clone, una copia contraffatta, un tarocco, una patacca. Quando lo scopri, quel pezzo si mostra come un buco nero, un vuoto di vita, un tratto oggetto di ladrocinio.


Sì, anche. Concordo. Io ai tempi l'avevo paragonato al Truman show.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> In un rapporto d'amore la fiducia è il collante che tiene insieme tutto.
> 
> Una volta riconosciuto il nostro partner come bugiardo e capace di menzogne, finiamo per relegare anche lui in quella parte di mondo che ci delude e ci ferisce continuamente. E cade la bellissima illusione che l'amore sia quella parte di universo incontaminato dove inganni, menzogne e cattiverie non possono entrare.
> 
> ...


E anche per me. Irrecuperabile per altro.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> In un rapporto d'amore la fiducia è il collante che tiene insieme tutto.
> 
> Una volta riconosciuto il nostro partner come bugiardo e capace di menzogne, finiamo per relegare anche lui in quella parte di mondo che ci delude e ci ferisce continuamente. E cade la bellissima illusione che l'amore sia quella parte di universo incontaminato dove inganni, menzogne e cattiverie non possono entrare.
> 
> ...


è questa la vera essenza del tradimento, non finirò mai di dirlo...il sesso con un altro è una parte quasi trascurabile rispetto alla violazione dell'intimità attraverso la menzogna


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Hai detto bene: quella parte di me.
> Ma è una parte, non è il tutto che si affida all'altro.
> Penso che* l'amore vada al di là della mera esclusività fisica*. Non dico che non sia importante, ma non lo è forse meno di quella sentimentale, affettiva?
> Se si cede ad una tentazione che nulla ha a che vedere con il rapporto della coppia, perché non potrebbe essere visto come un fatto contingente e separarlo dalla coppia?
> Mi chiedo il perché tutta questa intransigenza, ma comunque mi sto interrogando anch'io.


Per me no.
Io non sono una sostenitrice dell'esclusività sessuale sempre e comunque: ammetto che in certi tipi di rapporto, purché ci sia trasparenza, si possa stare insieme in modo gratificante senza che ci sia esclusività fisica.

Ma se parliamo d'amore, l'idea che l'uomo che amo sfiori il corpo di un'altra donna mi fa impazzire, è proprio una sensazione dolorosa, quasi fisica. E non è legata all'idea di possesso, come ha scritto qualcuno. Non ho mai pensato a un uomo come ad una mia proprietà. Soffro perché se amo davvero, per me l'uomo che amo è il meglio in tutti i sensi, anche sessualmente. E l'idea che la cosa non sia reciproca, l'idea di amare e desiderare un uomo che ha bisogno di cercare un'altra per soddisfarsi, mi fa davvero tanto male.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Per me no.
> Io non sono una sostenitrice dell'esclusività sessuale sempre e comunque: *ammetto che in certi tipi di rapporto, purché ci sia trasparenza, si possa stare insieme in modo gratificante senza che ci sia esclusività fisica.
> 
> Ma se parliamo d'amore,* l'idea che l'uomo che amo sfiori il corpo di un'altra donna mi fa impazzire, è proprio una sensazione dolorosa, quasi fisica. E non è legata all'idea di possesso, come ha scritto qualcuno. Non ho mai pensato a un uomo come ad una mia proprietà. Soffro perché se amo davvero, per me l'uomo che amo è il meglio in tutti i sensi, anche sessualmente. E l'idea che la cosa non sia reciproca, l'idea di amare e desiderare un uomo che ha bisogno di cercare un'altra per soddisfarsi, mi fa davvero tanto male.


Rapporti senza amore? Relazioni di comodo?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questa la vera essenza del tradimento, non finirò mai di dirlo...il sesso con un altro è una parte quasi trascurabile rispetto *alla violazione dell'intimità attraverso la menzogna*


In che modo la menzogna viola l'intimità?


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questa la vera essenza del tradimento, non finirò mai di dirlo...*il sesso con un altro è una parte quasi trascurabile *rispetto alla violazione dell'intimità attraverso la menzogna


Diciamo che è una parte trascurabile alla lunga: sicuramente il sesso con l'altra è quello che dimentichi prima, quello che ti fa stare malissimo all'inizio e che poi, incredibilmente, perde significato nel tempo. Ma confesso che i primi tempi le palle mi giravano non poco quando immaginavo il mio ex marito che palpava le tette di altre donne e se le trombava in tutte le posizioni.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In che modo la menzogna viola l'intimità?


non è corretto ma è una domanda che non può che farmi chiedere a mia volta:
in che modo si può pensare di mantenere intimità comportandosi con slealtà?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Diciamo che è una parte trascurabile alla lunga: sicuramente il sesso con l'altra è quello che dimentichi prima, quello che ti fa stare malissimo all'inizio e che poi, incredibilmente, perde significato nel tempo. Ma confesso che i primi tempi le palle mi giravano non poco quando immaginavo il mio ex marito che palpava le tette di altre donne e se le trombava in tutte le posizioni.



Infatti il tuo primo post andava bene, poi si deve "per forza di cose allungare tutto il succo" si passa alla ragione, si passa all'evoluzione e diventano mille le strade da percorrere, ma la sintesi è soltanto una, quella iniziale. Le altre fanno parte di solamente di una difesa personale. altrimenti si potrebbe morire di tradimento.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Rapporti senza amore? Relazioni di comodo?


Rapporti che durano nel tempo, che durano una vita... in cui l'amore si è trasformato in altro ma resta un legame forte e basato su affetto e complicità.
Oppure relazioni che non implicano un coinvolgimento sentimentale profondo. Non è detto siano di comodo... certe relazioni nascono e si sviluppano a modo loro, indipendentemente da cosa vorremmo... e le prendiamo così come sono. Non so, almeno io penso così.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è corretto ma è una domanda che non può che farmi chiedere a mia volta:
> in che modo si può pensare di mantenere intimità comportandosi con slealtà?


Non è corretto ma a mia volta richiedo: in che misura la violazione della lealtà è esecrabile per principio, per dogma se vuoi, e in che misura lo è solo perché se scoperta arreca dolore?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> *Rapporti che durano nel tempo, che durano una vita... in cui l'amore si è trasformato in altro ma resta un legame forte e basato su affetto e complicità.
> Oppure relazioni che non implicano un coinvolgimento sentimentale profondo.* Non è detto siano di comodo... certe relazioni nascono e si sviluppano a modo loro, indipendentemente da cosa vorremmo... e le prendiamo così come sono. Non so, almeno io penso così.


In pratica l'amore quasi sempre trascorsi i primi mesi di passione ?


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non è corretto ma a mia volta richiedo: in che misura la violazione della lealtà è esecrabile per principio, per dogma se vuoi, e in che misura lo è solo perché se scoperta arreca dolore?


che ne so?e soprattutto perchè?


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ne so?e soprattutto perchè?


e se non c'è dolore, perché NO?


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Le risposte le avete tutte, In me, in Diletta, in circe, in Harley...... questo in quello che abbiamo scritto inizialmente, quando siamo entrati.  Ora come ora sarebbe doloroso rispondere, di certo io non lo faccio.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In pratica l'amore quasi sempre trascorsi i primi mesi di passione ?


Dici? Per me la passione è sempre stata presente nell'amore. Anche dopo anni.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Dici? Per me la passione è sempre stata presente nell'amore. Anche dopo anni.


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> e se non c'è dolore, perché NO?


che ognuno veda quel che può fare;io vivo con la mia coscienza e a lei rispondo


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Dici? Per me la passione è sempre stata presente nell'amore. Anche dopo anni.


Non lo metto in dubbio. Però non comprendo la differenza tra essere inamorati talmente tanto da non sostenere il tradimento e l'essere invece normalmente innamorati come una coppia sposata da anni.
E proprio a maggior ragione quando dici che la passione e l'amore per te (e per molti suppongo) viaggiano a braccetto :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che ognuno veda quel che può fare;io vivo con la mia coscienza e a lei rispondo


Non fa una piega e mica ti si critica. Si cerca di capire se le radici dell'avversione sacrosanta per il tradimento è motivata solo dal timore del dolore e del senso di perdita che arreca oppure se ha anche altre motivazioni. Tutto qui.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio. Però non comprendo la differenza tra essere inamorati talmente tanto da non sostenere il tradimento e *l'essere invece normalmente innamorati come una coppia sposata da anni.*
> E proprio a maggior ragione quando dici che la pasisone e l'amore per te (e per molti suppongo) viaggiano a braccetto :smile:


Ma infatti io ho parlato di coppie in cui l'amore nel tempo si trasforma in affetto e complicità. E in cui può essere possibile decidere di avere esperienze di sesso fuori dalla coppia.

Per quanto mi riguarda l'amore può durare tutta la vita e finchè c'è quello, per la mia visione delle cose, l'esclusività è parte integrante del rapporto.

L'equivoco nasce dal fatto che tu dai per scontato che l'amore si trasformi sempre in un tenero sentimento di affetto e complicità. Io no.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio. Però non comprendo la differenza tra essere inamorati talmente tanto da non sostenere il tradimento e l'essere invece normalmente innamorati come una coppia sposata da anni.
> E proprio a maggior ragione quando dici che la pasisone e l'amore per te (e per molti suppongo) viaggiano a braccetto :smile:



Perchè ci sono circostanze in parte scritte e in parte a cui non date il giusto valore che non riuscirete mai a capire, nè noi riusciremo mai a spiegare, alcuni ci provano, a volte vengono sbeffeggiati, a volte vengono surclassati da discorsi che non centrano una cippa, e il percorso di relazionarsi si perde come sappiamo bene tutti. 

Poi spesso chi entra qua dentro e scrive capisce bene che alcune cose non le può esprimere fermamente, peccherebbe di presunzione, magari sarebbe anche vera questa presunzione ma a volte invece no. E si rimane in un limbo dove io ad esempio capisco benissimo Harley, capisco benissimo l'amore che provava e quella passione che probabilmente aumentava in virtù di sue scelte e accettazioni che nel tempo ha digerito e fatte sue per amore del partner, e dopo invece cosa ne ha ricevuto?

Scusami Harley in parte ci vado a tentativi, in parte cerco di spiegare, l'inspiegabile. :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma infatti io ho parlato di coppie in cui l'amore nel tempo si trasforma in affetto e complicità. E in cui può essere possibile decidere di avere esperienze di sesso fuori dalla coppia.
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda l'amore può durare tutta la vita e finchè c'è quello, per la mia visione delle cose, l'esclusività è parte integrante del rapporto.
> 
> L'equivoco nasce dal fatto che tu dai per scontato che l'amore si trasformi sempre in un tenero sentimento di affetto e complicità. Io no.


Sole io non so un benamato piffero sull'amore, non ho i titoli per approfondire .... :smile: E' solo sofismo da due cent il mio, non ti ci applicare :up:


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> *Ma infatti io ho parlato di coppie in cui l'amore nel tempo si trasforma in affetto e complicità. E in cui può essere possibile decidere di avere esperienze di sesso fuori dalla coppia.
> *
> Per quanto mi riguarda l'amore può durare tutta la vita e finchè c'è quello, per la mia visione delle cose, l'esclusività è parte integrante del rapporto.
> 
> L'equivoco nasce dal fatto che tu dai per scontato che l'amore si trasformi sempre in un tenero sentimento di affetto e complicità. Io no.


Ti faccio un esempio.

Quando mio marito mi ha tradita stavamo insieme da 16 anni e io sono impazzita di dolore e gelosia. Perché lo amavo, nonostante fosse passato molto tempo. E continuavo a fare l'amore con lui, in modo gratificante, direi.

Quando in seguito ho smesso di amarlo, mi è diventato indifferente il fatto che potesse andare con altre e io, di fatto, andavo con altri: stavo con lui, ma ammettevo l'idea di poter fare sesso extraconiugale. Perché l'amore era finito, anche se erano rimasti affetto e complicità.
Se io non avessi preferito intraprendere un'altra strada, avremmo potuto andare avanti così per sempre.


----------



## Hellseven (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè ci sono circostanze in parte scritte e in parte a cui non date il giusto valore che non riuscirete mai a capire, nè noi riusciremo mai a spiegare, alcuni ci provano, a volte vengono sbeffeggiati, a volte vengono surclassati da discorsi che non centrano una cippa, e il percorso di relazionarsi si perde come sappiamo bene tutti.
> 
> *Poi spesso chi entra qua dentro e scrive capisce bene che alcune cose non le può esprimere fermamente, peccherebbe di presunzione, magari sarebbe anche vera questa presunzione ma a volte invece no*. E si rimane in un limbo dove io ad esempio capisco benissimo Harley, capisco benissimo l'amore che provava e quella passione che probabilmente aumentava in virtù di sue scelte e accettazioni che nel tempo ha digerito e fatte sue per amore del partner, e dopo invece cosa ne ha ricevuto?
> 
> Scusami Harley in parte ci vado a tentativi, in parte cerco di spiegare, l'inspiegabile. :smile:


Tutto è relativo, Claudio, non c'è nulla di male a esprimere la propria visione della cosa. Ci mancherebbe, amico mio. Quindi fate bene voi e fa bene chi cerca di motivare la sua visione speculare e opposta. E' dialettica, sale del mondo


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sole io non so un benamato piffero sull'amore, non ho i titoli per approfondire .... :smile: E' solo sofismo da due cent il mio, non ti ci applicare :up:


Vabbè, si faceva per parlare 

Ciao Hell


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè ci sono circostanze in parte scritte e in parte a cui non date il giusto valore che non riuscirete mai a capire, nè noi riusciremo mai a spiegare, alcuni ci provano, a volte vengono sbeffeggiati, a volte vengono surclassati da discorsi che non centrano una cippa, e il percorso di relazionarsi si perde come sappiamo bene tutti.
> 
> Poi spesso chi entra qua dentro e scrive capisce bene che alcune cose non le può esprimere fermamente, peccherebbe di presunzione, magari sarebbe anche vera questa presunzione ma a volte invece no. E si rimane in un limbo dove io ad esempio capisco benissimo Harley, *capisco benissimo l'amore che provava e quella passione che probabilmente aumentava in virtù di sue scelte e accettazioni che nel tempo ha digerito e fatte sue per amore del partner, e dopo invece cosa ne ha ricevuto?
> *
> *Scusami Harley in parte ci vado a tentativi, in parte cerco di spiegare, l'inspiegabile*. :smile:


Ma che scusami... spieghi benissimo invece!

Un abbraccio


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma che scusami... spieghi benissimo invece!
> 
> Un abbraccio


:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' va' detto prima, stai con me, pero' non scopi in giro?...
> 
> questo a 12 anni, ma pure a 13 e' necessario?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


No. Stiamo insieme ma scopo in giro. Allora si è leali anche se non fedeli sessualmente.
Ovvio che è difficile trovare chi sia d'accordo e che sia nel contempo disponibile per le altre esigenze di scambio e conforto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso esattamente alla tua maniera, però la cosa è fattibile solo dopo che c'è stato il fattaccio e, prima, in pochissimi casi di estrema lealtà che ammiro molto.
> Dopo sì che si possono ridefinire i patti ricontrattandoli.
> Prima converrai con me che la cosa è altamente improbabile.
> Chi è che va a svegliare il cane che dorme?
> Non di certo chi è sul punto di tradire: troppa paura e troppa vigliaccheria per farlo.


Molto molto difficile.
Io non ci sto, ad esempio


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì, anche. Concordo. Io ai tempi l'avevo paragonato al Truman show.


Eh sì. E si apre la porta nel cielo azzurro e si esce.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è corretto ma è una domanda che non può che farmi chiedere a mia volta:
> in che modo si può pensare di mantenere intimità comportandosi con slealtà?


Se ti innamori di un'altra persona non è che vai a casa e lo racconti come se raccontassi una cosa qualsiasi. Ci pensi ci ripensi valuti i pro e i contro, c'è anche il comportamento dell'altra persona da valutare. Lo scopaggio lo trovo più squallido, anzi no non lo trovo squallido, è come sdoppiarsi. La coppia 'normale' da una parte e il 'non so resistere alle tentazioni' dall'altro. La differenza la fa la persona che subisce il tradimento. Può decidere di non vedere o può non accettare la situazione. Io non leggo slealtà ma paura delle conseguenze.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> In un rapporto d'amore la fiducia è il collante che tiene insieme tutto.
> 
> Una volta riconosciuto il nostro partner come bugiardo e capace di menzogne, finiamo per relegare anche lui in quella parte di mondo che ci delude e ci ferisce continuamente. E cade la bellissima illusione che l'amore sia quella parte di universo incontaminato dove inganni, menzogne e cattiverie non possono entrare.
> 
> ...



Ciao

per me, è differente ... 
al primo posto ci sono io ... tante cose, non le condivido con nessuno ... 
poi segue decisamente e senza discussione ... la mia famiglia, 
cioè mia madre ... e altre donne della famiglia. Ci siamo ... una per l'altra ... 
non esiste formalismo ... siamo molto nude e rispettiamo i vari segreti. 

L'uomo che scelgo o che ho scelto, scusa, forse è mentalità ... non so,
ma è ... e rimane un estraneo ... lo fai avvicinare ... e anche tanto ... 
condividi notti e giorni ... crei figli e segui assieme i sogni ... e realizzi ... 
ma affidarsi fino a quel punto? ... non è possibile ... non è pensabile ... 
e non centra l'amore ... non centrano i sogni e i balli assieme tra i alti e i bassi ... 

è un altro legame ... ma figuriamoci, se mia madre o mia nonna o la mia bisnonna o le zie ecc. 
mi avessero fatto un torto ... proprio fuori da questo monto ... non esiste proprio ... 
e di pecore nere, ce ne sono. sono proprio coloro che più attenzione e amore necessitano ... 

che ci sia rimasta molto male e delusa ... senza ombra di dubbio ... 
ma non mi ha tolto il terreno da sotto i piedi ... ho tentato e tanto pure ... 


sienne


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me, è differente ...
> al primo posto ci sono io ... tante cose, non le condivido con nessuno ...
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Insomma.
Se con una persona faccio dei figli è perché mi fido totalmente.
Dopo che si è rivelato un estraneo posso sviluppare una diffidenza che mi farà tenere indietro in ogni rapporto.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.
> Se con una persona faccio dei figli è perché mi fido totalmente.
> Dopo che si è rivelato un estraneo posso sviluppare una diffidenza che mi farà tenere indietro in ogni rapporto.


Un estraneo perchè ti ha tradita? E l'affetto di una vita può sparire così?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Un estraneo perchè ti ha tradita? E l'affetto di una vita può sparire così?


Il come l'ha reso un estraneo totalmente. Sai tipo Visitors, si è tolto la pelle ed era un rettile.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il come l'ha reso un estraneo totalmente. Sai tipo Visitors, si è tolto la pelle ed era un rettile.


Errore di valutazione tuo allora. Non ti eri accorta di come fosse realmente. Forse è per questo che sei ancora tanto arrabbiata.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Errore di valutazione tuo allora. Non ti eri accorta di come fosse realmente. Forse è per questo che sei ancora tanto arrabbiata.


Non sono arrabbiata, ora .
Non ho compiuto errori di valutazione: la pelle sembrava umana :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono arrabbiata, ora .
> Non ho compiuto errori di valutazione: la pelle sembrava umana :mrgreen:


Delusa? Amareggiata? Non tutti gli uomini sono uguali. E comunque tutte le lezioni, anche quelle più amare, ci aiutano a vedere un po' più in là della nostra normale percezione.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Delusa? Amareggiata? Non tutti gli uomini sono uguali. E comunque tutte le lezioni, anche quelle più amare, ci aiutano a vedere un po' più in là della nostra normale percezione.


Sono più realisticamente diffidente.


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono più realisticamente diffidente.


E fai bene . Diffido anch'io delle farfalle nella pancia. Anche se ammetto che un po' mi mancano. Solo che dopo si sta troppo male. E non me lo posso più permettere.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2013)

Ho il permesso di raccontare l'esperienza di una mia conoscente.

Ho pensato fosse interessante perchè, mentre in genere si passa da un patto di fedeltà fisica e il tradimento lo scuote, in questo caso è passata da un patto di NON fedeltà fisica a uno di fedeltà.

Mi spiego.

Incontra e si innamora di un tizio. Ma lei non vuole che la relazione sia esclusiva. Non convivono, ognuno casa sua, per svariati motivi.
Lui, a detta sua, è fedele, per scelta, ma non le richiede fedeltà. 
I patti intercorsi tra di loro vengono rispettati.
Lei non è che salta da un letto all'altro, ma cmq ha diverse esperienze. lui, pare, no.
Passa il tempo, e a lei comincia a pesare. 
Le pesa, quando flirta con qualcuno, dice, il doverlo poi dire al suo compagno o chiamatelo come vi pare, perchè lui ci sta male.
Lei non capisce perchè, non vuole piegarsi a regole cui non crede, però comincia a lasciar perdere occasioni.

Fino a che, di sua spontanea volontà, digrignando i denti, dice che non sa bene neppure lei perchè le è venuto questo desiderio, propone al compagno fedeltà "a tempo" 
Per vedere come ci si trova.

Mi ha detto che avergli promesso fedeltà pure fisica l'ha fatta sentire "speciale".
Dice che le ha fatto sentire il loro rapporto come una cosa "diversa".
Come, non lo sa spiegare.
Le ha anche dato un sacco sui nervi, dice che in un certo senso le pesa, non non poter saltellare in giro quanto la sensazione di doverselo negare, ma al momento ha rinnovato il patto temporale, mai pressata da lui, ammette, un tot di volte, e ogni volta non sa se lo rinnoverà.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma.
> Se con una persona faccio dei figli è perché mi fido totalmente.
> Dopo che si è rivelato un estraneo posso sviluppare una diffidenza che mi farà tenere indietro in ogni rapporto.


estraneo? deve aver avuto comportamenti scorrettissimi  e non accettabili. I miei due traditori non li ho mai considerati alieni od estranei solo uomini che hanno preferito un'altra rispetto a me ...magari avrebbero dovuto esser più sinceri e coraggiosi  questo si ma la sincerità è il vero ostacolo da superare nella vita ...d'altronde chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...


----------



## devastata (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me l'esclusività c'entra come forma nel tradimento e non come sostanza.
> Ovvero la rottura del patto di esclusività compiuto con il tradimento strazia perché è la rottura di un patto di lealtà stretto liberamente sulla base di un sentimento dichiarato reciproco.
> Se invece di andare a letto con un'altra persona il patto di lealtà viene rotto in altro modo (spese segrete,* bugie *rispetto al lavoro, gioco d'azzardo,...) viene ugualmente vissuto come un tradimento.
> Il tradimento sessuale viene sentito come più grave perché riguarda il corpo e i sentimenti ovvero la base del patto.
> L'aspetto egoistico del possesso è una componente ma non la vedo come la più importante in sé.



Bravissima.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> estraneo? *deve aver avuto comportamenti scorrettissimi * e non accettabili. I miei due traditori non li ho mai considerati alieni od estranei solo uomini che hanno preferito un'altra rispetto a me ...magari avrebbero dovuto esser più sinceri e coraggiosi  questo si ma la sincerità è il vero ostacolo da superare nella vita ...d'altronde chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra...


Tu pensa al peggio e ci vai vicina.
Adesso non me ne frega nulla e se lo raccontassi sembrerebbe il contrario.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu pensa al peggio e ci vai vicina.
> Adesso non me ne frega nulla e se lo raccontassi sembrerebbe il contrario.


Non volevo lo raccontassi era in realtà una considerazione


----------



## devastata (17 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io dico che il tradimento fa male e destabilizza perché corrisponde allo scippo di un pezzo di vita. Attenzione, non sto sul registro melodrammatico dei brandelli di cuore sbranato, ma sul registro esistenziale: tu credi di vivere quel determinato pezzo di vita nella trama di vari contesti, e quel pezzo di vita vieni a sapere che è' stata trasformato in altro, con significati, contenuti, coordinate e riferimenti opposti senza che tu lo sappia. Insomma credevi di vivere una cosa che invece era un'altra. Rispetto a quel pezzo di vita un clone, una copia contraffatta, un tarocco, una patacca. Quando lo scopri, quel pezzo si mostra come un buco nero, un vuoto di vita, un tratto oggetto di ladrocinio.


Straquoto. E più è stato lungo più fatichi a riostruire la  falsità di quel pezzo di vita.


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per me, è differente ...
> *al primo posto ci sono io *... tante cose, non le condivido con nessuno ...
> ...


Io ho un modo diverso di concepire i rapporti d'amore. Per me, nel momento in cui scelgo un uomo come compagno, lui è la mia famiglia, la persona che sento più vicina a me, insieme ai miei figli.

Come donna, mi sento prima madre e compagna e solo dopo mi sento figlia.

Se mi succede qualcosa, se ho un problema, se mi capita qualcosa di bello e inaspettato, la prima persona a cui penso è l'uomo che amo. Se ho bisogno di aiuto, lui è il primo ad esserci e a darmi il suo appoggio morale e materiale. Se so che lui ha bisogno di me, io metto da parte me stessa e tutto il resto per aiutarlo ed essergli accanto. E la fiducia è totale. Non potrei amare se non fosse così: o tutto o niente.

E se un giorno mi rendessi conto di aver riposto male la mia fiducia, farò come ho fatto in passato. Coltiverò quello che di buono c'è stato (e per me quando si ama e si è amati davvero, comunque vadano le cose, è sempre moltissimo) e cercherò di superare il dolore.
D'amore non si muore... io sono ancora in piedi, nonostante tutto. Per quanto mi riguarda vale la pena rischiare.


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io ho un modo diverso di concepire i rapporti d'amore. Per me, nel momento in cui scelgo un uomo come compagno, lui è la mia famiglia, la persona che sento più vicina a me, insieme ai miei figli.
> 
> Come donna, mi sento prima madre e compagna e solo dopo mi sento figlia.
> 
> ...



Ciao 

mi piace leggere, come altri gestiscono i rapporti ... 

quello che tu dici, non è che non lo provo o vivo ... 
ma non lo dò per scontato ... lui ho scelto, e con lui cammino ... 
e affinché si divide la vita assieme, per lui dò tutto ... 

ma so ... che se tutti i fili si spezzano ... 
ho una famiglia, che sempre mi accoglierà ... 
e non ha importanza, di cosa io abbia combinato ... 

e sapendo ciò ... c'è quella "fiducia" fatta di una corda 
talmente massiccia, che niente può spezzare ... 

stavo pensando ... che non dovrei lamentarmi,
ma proprio per nulla ... non ho nessuna ragione! 
neanche su le cose brutte che ho vissuto ... 
sono lontani, si ... ma sono stata e continuo ad esserlo,
molto amata ... di quell'affetto che non chiede nulla. 

la vicinanza che proviamo ... si fonda in un nucleo. 

nessuno arriva a quel grado di fiducia ... 

e come donna ... mi sento tutto in una volta ... 

sienne


----------



## Sole (17 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi piace leggere, come altri gestiscono i rapporti ...
> 
> ...


Quello che hai scritto è bello e molto vero, ma non è scontato per tutti. Ci sono persone che alle spalle hanno una famiglia (intendo genitori, fratelli, sorelle) con cui non hanno molto da spartire. Il legame parentale resta, ma la sostanza di quel legame non esiste, non gratifica, non appaga, anzi. Per qualcuno è causa di rancori, sofferenze, inquietudini che si trascinano per tutta la vita.

Non credo ci sia una top ten della fiducia valida per tutti. Semplicemente noi mettiamo nei rapporti quello che siamo in grado di mettere, a prescindere che ci siano legami di sangue o meno.

L'unica osservazione che faccio è che non c'è genitore o figlio o fratello che possa coglierci nella nostra interezza e nella nostra intimità come invece fa la persona che abbiamo scelto come compagna di viaggio.

Il nostro compagno è una scelta quotidiana, un investimento affettivo immenso, proprio perché basato sulla nostra convinzione, sulla nostra volontà, sulla nostra tenacia, a volte. Proprio per questo il tradimento ci lascia l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

secondo me, non è un discorso che si può fare in generale. 
non ci sono i presupposti ... non c'è neanche una definizione
chiara e delineata, per quanto riguarda l'esclusività ... 
e quello che poi la coppia stabilisce ... si basa sulla fiducia.
e anche qui ... la fiducia ... ha tante di quelle gradazioni ... 

perciò, racconto di me ... di conseguenza, vale per me. 
e in base alla mia storia ... 

per me, ci sono cose, che vanno oltre alla quotidianità, 
oltre agli investimenti affettivi con un uomo ... 
la via continua ... la storia continua ... anche senza di lui ... 
e continuiamo a fare parte di una grande cosa, con tanti affetti ... 

non capisco bene, cosa intendi con cogliere la nostra 
interezza e intimità ... se intendi, l'unirsi, beh, ovvio, 
l'incesto non lo pratichiamo ...
ma se c'è qualcuno che ha colto, visto, rispettato, curato ecc.
la mia interezza e la mia più profonda intimità ... quelle sono 
mia madre, nonna, bisnonna e due zie ... come anche io vedo la loro. 
litighiamo, certo ... ma non useremmo mai e poi mai 
una debolezza contro l'altra ... 

tutti i tradimenti, lasciano dell'amaro ... proprio perché poni fiducia. 
ma è il grado di fiducia ... e anche altro, che poi fa la differenza dell'amaro ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Sole,

qualcosa mi sfugge ... o mi mancano dei passaggi ... 

parli di un amore verso l'uomo che si sceglie ... senza confini ... 
di un investimento immenso ... di qualcuno che ci prende interamente ecc. 
che sta al primo posto ... presente ... ecc. 

_"e so che lui ha bisogno di me, io metto da parte me stessa e tutto il resto per aiutarlo ed essergli accanto. 
E la fiducia è totale. Non potrei amare se non fosse così: o tutto o niente" (Sole)_

e poi poni un confine ... il tradimento ... una cosa così umana infondo, 
anche se spregevole ... e quell'amore di sapore eterno, di un abbraccio all'universo ... 
si dissolve ... sparisce ... come è possibile? ... 
Quell'amore ... non dovrebbe dare quella forza, per porgere la mano?
Dovrebbe proprio spingere verso di lui ... che si è perso ... (mi sembra che è così 
nella tua storia) e aiutarlo e starli vicino ...? 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> secondo me, non è un discorso che si può fare in generale.
> non ci sono i presupposti ... non c'è neanche una definizione
> ...



Ciao Sienne, 
credimi che sei molto fortunata ad avere una così bella famiglia. 
E' protezione, è calore che ti avvolge e sicuramente ti rende più sicura sulle scelte importanti che hai dovuto fare.
Ma ahimé, non è per tutti così.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi piace leggere, come altri gestiscono i rapporti ...
> 
> ...



La mia compagna, mia moglie, potrà farmi tutto quello che vuole, vuole ferirmi? vuole uccidermi? può provarci. Con una separazione io potrei soltanto ricordarla nei momenti belli passati assieme, nulla potrà se non in un salto nervoso farmi sbagliare nei suoi confronti, e nulla potrà mai dissuadermi dall'esserle accanto se ne avrà bisogno. Non perchè non sia uomo, o non abbia orgoglio o chicchessia... ma solo per il ricordo bellissimo di ciò che è stato. 

Con lei ho creato una famiglia e anche se non ho linee di sangue non scordo l'unicità che ci ha uniti nel bene e nel male.



Non travisiamo alcune cose, e spiego: nella separazione andrei via, non starei a tentare riconciliamenti che sono stati discussi prima della separazione.


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu pensa al peggio e ci vai vicina.
> Adesso non me ne frega nulla e se lo raccontassi sembrerebbe il contrario.


la tua storia è una di quelle più destabilizzanti che abbia letto qui;
forse perché mi è stato facile immedesimarmi in un contesto di vita coniugale di svariati anni.
il fatto che io continui a fare riferimento al tuo passato non è per romperti le palle ma trovo che sia troppo importante che tu ti riappropri dell'identità che ha tutto un suo bagaglio ben preciso che chi legge brunetta non può capire.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> *Un estraneo perchè ti ha tradita? *E l'affetto di una vita può sparire così?


Concordo sulla perplessità. Buongiorno.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua storia è una di quelle più destabilizzanti che abbia letto qui;
> forse perché mi è stato facile immedesimarmi in un contesto di vita coniugale di svariati anni.
> il fatto che io continui a fare riferimento al tuo passato non è per romperti le palle ma trovo che sia troppo importante che tu ti riappropri dell'identità che ha tutto un suo bagaglio ben preciso che chi legge brunetta non può capire.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo sulla perplessità. Buongiorno.


Posso capire la rabbia all'inizio, ma estraneità davanti a un tradimento proprio no. Come dicevo ieri a Brunetta forse lo sconforto è relativo a se stessa, al non avere compreso il mutamento. Si è in due in un tradimento, non esiste carnefice senza vittima e viceversa.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua storia è una di quelle più destabilizzanti che abbia letto qui;
> forse perché mi è stato facile immedesimarmi in un contesto di vita coniugale di svariati anni.
> il fatto che io continui a fare riferimento al tuo passato non è per romperti le palle ma trovo che sia troppo importante che tu ti riappropri dell'identità che ha tutto un suo bagaglio ben preciso che chi legge brunetta non può capire.


Non che possa interessarti, e nemmeno sto facendo bene io a scrivere mettendomi alla pari e emulando qualcosa che purtroppo mi sento di emulare. 

oscuro scassa le palle in maniera tutta particolare e in diversi Thread, riportando di continuo situazioni e parole "sue" che puntualmente si riferiscono a Brunetta, il suo modo è particolare e lo conosciamo.

Il tuo potrebbe sembrare diverso, ma è sempre una rottura di palle. parere mio. 

Da me dicono, ma anche in Italia volendo: il gioco è bello quando dura poco.

E aggiungo: se brunetta fosse persa a me e a molti non cambierebbe la vita. Se a te a oscuro e ad altri si, ok, però basta! ecchecchez!


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


c'è poco da carnevaleggiare


----------



## feather (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> L'uomo che scelgo o che ho scelto, scusa, forse è mentalità ... non so,
> ma è ... e rimane un estraneo ...





MK ha detto:


> Concordo.


Quindi io ho un concetto di amore diverso. 
Ho forse ho bisogno della mamma..

Fatto sta che mi rivedo di più nella descrizione fatta da Harley Q.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è poco da carnevaleggiare


No è che tu hai un modo sibillino e curioso
di mostrare le cose no?
Brunetta non ha mai postato la sua storia no?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non che possa interessarti, e nemmeno sto facendo bene io a scrivere mettendomi alla pari e emulando qualcosa che purtroppo mi sento di emulare.
> 
> oscuro scassa le palle in maniera tutta particolare e in diversi Thread, riportando di continuo situazioni e parole "sue" che puntualmente si riferiscono a Brunetta, il suo modo è particolare e lo conosciamo.
> 
> ...


Hai capito meglio di me.
Io stavo cercando di capire :sbatti:


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quindi io ho un concetto di amore diverso.
> Ho forse ho bisogno della mamma..
> 
> Fatto sta che mi rivedo di più nella descrizione fatta da Harley Q.


Ciao feather,

sto riflettendo ... da ieri sera tardi. Con intervalli naturalmente, ho anche altro da fare. 

Qualcosa non quadra, secondo me, nella descrizione di Harley ... e con i fatti che seguono. 


Posso sembrare fredda e distaccata ... ma, ho subito un bruttissimo tradimento.

E i fatti sono: sono rimasta a canto a lui, per ricostruire, per riprovare ... 4anni. 

Non ha funzionato, perché lui non voleva dell'aiuto esterno ecc. ... era la condizione, per proseguire. 

Lui ha deciso in fin dei conti ... 

I fatti di Harley ... parlano un'altra lingua: dopo due anni, la separazione. Ma durante quei due anni

lei ha tradito ... e lui, ha cercato dell'aiuto professionale e voleva rimanere ... lei, non ha voluto.


Mah ... io ho qualche problema di base ... o qualche mancanza d'informazione ... 

O non capisco abbastanza bene la lingua ... il fatto sta, non capisco bene ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> qualcosa mi sfugge ... o mi mancano dei passaggi ...
> 
> ...


Io concordo con entrambe :smile:.
La famiglia è qualcosa su cui contare ma da chi è composta la famiglia? Tu hai una famiglia ampia fatta di nonna, madre, zie, cugine molto unite. C'è chi ha solo genitori e magari persi giovani.
Quindi la famiglia diventa l'uomo con cui si sta e i figli.
Il compagno è un estraneo con il quale crei una famiglia.
Se lui in un qualche modo esce dall'alleanza (non si parla di un unico tradimento episodico ma di una serie svariata di tradimenti di vario tipo) è lui che si pone fuori dalla coppia e dalla famiglia.


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io concordo con entrambe :smile:.
> La famiglia è qualcosa su cui contare ma da chi è composta la famiglia? Tu hai una famiglia ampia fatta di nonna, madre, zie, cugine molto unite. C'è chi ha solo genitori e magari persi giovani.
> Quindi la famiglia diventa l'uomo con cui si sta e i figli.
> Il compagno è un estraneo con il quale crei una famiglia.
> Se lui in un qualche modo esce dall'alleanza (non si parla di un unico tradimento episodico ma di una serie svariata di tradimenti di vario tipo) *è lui che si pone fuori dalla coppia e dalla famiglia.*



Ciao Brunetta,

ehhh ... perciò, chi forma la famiglia, è la donna e i figli. 

certo, ho loro ... ma quando sono rimasta in cinta, mi sono 
assunta una responsabilità ... che al primo posto, ci stanno io e lei ... 
lui, affinché vuole e prova amore per noi ... ne farà parte. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ehhh ... perciò, chi forma la famiglia, è la donna e i figli.
> 
> ...


Appunto: finché non si pone fuori di fatto dalla famiglia. Dipende dal tradimento.


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto: finché non si pone fuori di fatto dalla famiglia. Dipende dal tradimento.



Ciao Brunetta,

si, questo l'ho capito ... 

ma si morde, con il suo concetto d'amore, che pone alla base ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> si, questo l'ho capito ...
> 
> ...


Io non vedo questa contraddizione.
L'amore e la dedizione al compagno ci sono all'interno di quel patto di alleanza per la coppia e la famiglia, fuori no.
Non dico che si possa spegnere ogni sentimento premendo un pulsante ma penso che sia sano riuscire a farlo, se i fatti hanno evidenziato la rottura di quella alleanza per la famiglia (è chiaro che non parlo di un semplice tradimento sessuale ma di vera rottura dell'alleanza).


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

*io comunque...*

... penso che la libertà, in senso relativo ed assoluto, sia una delle poche cose che nessuno ci possa dare o togliere.
La libertà è uno stato d'animo, non uno stato oggettivo. 
Fino a quando non tradiamo noi stessi e non consegnamo la nostra essenza, i nostri valori, le nostre speranze in cambio di qualcosa, siamo liberi.


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non vedo questa contraddizione.
> L'amore e la dedizione al compagno ci sono all'interno di quel patto di alleanza per la coppia e la famiglia, fuori no.
> Non dico che si possa spegnere ogni sentimento premendo un pulsante ma penso che sia sano riuscire a farlo, se i fatti hanno evidenziato la rottura di quella alleanza per la famiglia (è chiaro che non parlo di un semplice tradimento sessuale ma di vera rottura dell'alleanza).



Ciao

se così fosse stato ... non sarebbero passati due anni (che sono tanti) e 
commesso proprio la stessa cosa ... tradire ... 

non sto dicendo, che non sia giusto ... solo, che secondo me, 
i termini non corrispondono ...

il concetto è bellissimo ... ma ... 

forse io intendo un'altra cosa ... forse uso i termini differentemente ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> se così fosse stato ... non sarebbero passati due anni (che sono tanti) e
> commesso proprio la stessa cosa ... tradire ...
> ...


Forse deve spiegare Harley


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... penso che la libertà, in senso relativo ed assoluto, sia una delle poche cose che nessuno ci possa dare o togliere.
> La libertà è uno stato d'animo, non uno stato oggettivo.
> *Fino a quando non tradiamo noi stessi e non consegnamo la nostra essenza, i nostri valori, le nostre speranze in cambio di qualcosa, siamo liberi*.



Ciao

ehhhh questa è "Hohe Schule"! ... scuola ad alti livelli ... 

chi lo è ... in forma totale? pochi ... pochissimi ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (18 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Temo che nei rapporti si possa parlare di esclusività ("amorosa") solo nelle relazioni uomo/donna.
> 
> Pensaci bene, nemmeno con i figli attuiamo un simile meccanismo. Anzi, ci rendiamo conto che con loro l'esclusività non è possibile. Tanto che il rispetto sano dei ruoli in quel tipo di rapporto prevede che i figli seguano la loro strada anche quando questa non corrisponde alle nostre aspettative.
> 
> ...


Jon, dire che sei "interessante"... è compromettersi?
sai quanto mi piace cazzeggiare filosofando?...un mondo.

l'esclusività nel figli, come nei genitori non può essere messa in discussione neanche da un tradimento, da un ripudio.
l'esclusività in questi casi è confermata dalla stessa genetica e anche trovandosi in completo disaccordo sulla vita in generale, c'è sempre qualcosa che ti dirà che quello ...è tuo figlio...e quella tua madre.
Se avviciniamo in effetti il concetto di esclusività al possesso e al dominio, al potere che potresti avere sull'altro sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
sterile, anche chi pensa di avere avuto e ricevere pura esclusività, nella vita.

sentirsi esclusivi è diverso.
potrebbe essere che in un mondo di simili, tu per me "sei diverso", e questo potrebbe bastare.
 ma sei esclusivo non solo per te ma anche per l'altro.
perchè l'altro ripone in te cose e frasi e ricordi ed emozioni che in un altro non riporebbe.
L'altro allora alimenta la tua esclusività ma al contempo nutre la sua.
l'esclusività ti differenzia, anche se sei il più simile dei simili.
l'esclusività allora diventa una forza da cui entrambi si nutrono.
e nel tradimento anche l'altro perde la sua esclusività,
 la sua farlocca unicità.
l'esclusività allora è necessaria perchè ti rende immaginariamente libero e non schiavo.
libero perchè ti ho scelto, tra mille esclusività.

si è vero, sei sempre tu, e io sono sempre io...
 quello che ora ci manca è la nostra esclusività.
cioè la nostra libertà.
ora siamo simili tra i simili.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Jon, dire che sei "interessante"... è compromettersi?
> sai quanto mi piace cazzeggiare filosofando?...un mondo.
> 
> l'esclusività nel figli, come nei genitori non può essere messa in discussione neanche da un tradimento, da un ripudio.
> ...


:angelo:


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhhh questa è "Hohe Schule"! ... scuola ad alti livelli ...
> 
> ...


secondo me riesci a fare tuo questo concetto quando appunto qualcuno ci ha provato, a toglierti la libertà.
Come per un sacco di cose che sottovalutiamo o delle quali non capiamo il valore e l'essenza... fino a quando non rischiamo di perderle o fino a quando qualcuno non cerca di togliercele.
A me questa cosa l'ha spiegata bene una persona che era tornata da un gran brutto posto.
Mi ha spiegato che anche nella situazione più disperata c'è modo di operare consapevolmente una scelta, quindi di esercitare la nostra libertà.
E quello è davvero 'Uscire dagli schemi', senza rifugiarsi nell'ipocrisia delle scusanti.
Altrimenti accetti di aver mollato, di avere consegnato la tua libertà in cambio di... ma nessuno te l'ha tolta davvero.
Per questo quando sento parlare di essere imprigionati da una relazione o dalla paura di una conseguenza, o da ... mi girano un pochino le balle(pardon). 
Io in questo momento non sono libera, ma SO di essere solo io la causa di questa situazione, non il contesto.


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> qualcosa mi sfugge ... o mi mancano dei passaggi ...
> 
> ...


Il tradimento è un confine che si può superare o meno a seconda dei casi. Io penso che in certi casi, per quanto male faccia, possa essere assimilato e superato.

Gli amori spesso finiscono però, indipendentemente dai tradimenti. Questo è un fatto.
Vogliamo sminuire questo sentimento e limitare il suo valore alla sua durata nel tempo?

Io lo ritengo un errore. Proprio perché frutto di una scelta, e non di un legame prestabilito e necessario, il rapporto d'amore si basa su alcuni presupposti, quelli che ciascuno di noi reputa importanti. Non si tratta di un legame incondizionato, perché non è predeterminato. Ma poggia su una scelta che si rinnova ogni giorno.

In questa libertà trovo stiano la bellezza e l'unicità di questo sentimento che, se riesce a durare tutta una vita, ha in sé qualcosa di commovente.

Recentemente mi è capitato di assistere al funerale di un signore anziano e di osservare la sua vedova, sorretta dai figli. Nelle sue lacrime, nella sua ultima carezza alla bara che passava davanti a lei, ho visto una solitudine, un vuoto, che mi hanno toccata profondamente. Il dolore era di tutti in quella chiesa, figli, parenti, amici... ma la persona davvero sola, quella che sembrava essere stata privata di un pezzo di sé, alla fine era quella vecchia signora. E questo mi ha fatto tanto riflettere.

Vabbè, Sienne, non voglio intristirti. Cosa devo dirti, io credo nel vero amore, ci credo sul serio. Il che è bizzarro se ripenso alla mia storia. Ma sono fatta così, è più forte di me!


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

non mi devi dire niente ... 
la mia, è solo una riflessione ... concettuale e sui termini. 

se ti senti ... criticata, la chiudiamo qua. 

sienne


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non mi devi dire niente ...
> la mia, è solo una riflessione ... concettuale e sui termini.
> ...


 Criticata? Ma figurati, non mi sento criticata affatto! Anzi, ho trovato le tue riflessioni stimolanti, come sempre!

'Cosa devo dirti' è un'espressione che io uso spesso quando parlo con qualcuno, è un modo di dire e non va preso alla lettera... è come dire 'Insomma' 

E poi io non voglio chiuderla qua: quando si tratta di parlare di amore e sentimenti potrei continuare all'infinito (per la gioia dei lettori di Tradi )

Sienne, mi sa che hai frainteso completamente: il fatto che abbiamo due visioni diverse dell'amore e del rapporto di coppia è normale ed è giusto che sia così. Ma trovo sia utile e bello confrontarsi, finchè alla base del confronto c'è la stima reciproca. E per quanto mi riguarda, la stima nei tuoi confronti c'è, eccome


----------



## sienne (18 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Criticata? Ma figurati, non mi sento criticata affatto! Anzi, ho trovato le tue riflessioni stimolanti, come sempre!
> 
> 'Cosa devo dirti' è un'espressione che io uso spesso quando parlo con qualcuno, è un modo di dire e non va preso alla lettera... è come dire 'Insomma'
> 
> ...


Ciao

mira guapa ... 
non ho problemi ... ho proprio mal inteso quel "che vuoi che ti dica" ... 

ora sto in viaggio ... e su questo piccolo coso, scrivere è una piaga ... 
ti farò un disegnino ... forse così, s'intende meglio cosa intendo ... :mrgreen:
sto riflettendo molto sui termini a momenti ... solo così ... 

sono un po' schematica ... i know, i know ... 
a dopo ... tutto ok ... figurati! 

sienne


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mira guapa ...
> non ho problemi ... ho proprio mal inteso quel "che vuoi che ti dica" ...
> ...


:smile:


----------



## Lui (18 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E poi io non voglio chiuderla qua: quando si tratta di parlare di amore e sentimenti potrei continuare all'infinito (per la gioia dei lettori di Tradi )


dopo tanti anni non hai capito una mazza dei lettori di Tradi, come lo chiami tu. Vogliamo,  mi pare di parlare a nome di tutti i maschi del forum, sentire disquisire su altro. 

non specifico.


----------



## Sole (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dopo tanti anni non hai capito una mazza dei lettori di Tradi, come lo chiami tu. Vogliamo,  mi pare di parlare a nome di tutti i maschi del forum, sentire disquisire su altro.
> 
> non specifico.


Lo so, lo so. Infatti ero ironica 

Io adoro scrivere pipponi filosofico-sentimentali, ma sono ferrata anche su molte altre cose. Non specifico neanch'io


----------



## Brunetta (18 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> dopo tanti anni non hai capito una mazza dei lettori di Tradi, come lo chiami tu. Vogliamo,  mi pare di parlare a nome di tutti i maschi del forum, sentire disquisire su altro.
> 
> non specifico.


Bugiardo


----------



## Minerva (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai capito meglio di me.
> Io stavo cercando di capire :sbatti:


non so perché ma sono delusa e amareggiata da questo tipo di comportamento.
buon proseguimento


----------



## free (18 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è che tu hai un modo sibillino e curioso
> di mostrare le cose no?
> *Brunetta non ha mai postato la sua storia no*?


invece sì, è innamorata di Lothar
ha scaricato anche lei??


----------



## devastata (18 Settembre 2013)

:up:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Il come l'ha reso un estraneo totalmente. Sai tipo Visitors, si è tolto la pelle ed era un rettile:up:.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bugiardo


Più che altro scemo.


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me riesci a fare tuo questo concetto quando appunto qualcuno ci ha provato, a toglierti la libertà.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come per un sacco di cose che sottovalutiamo o delle quali non capiamo il valore e l'essenza... fino a quando non rischiamo di perderle o fino a quando qualcuno non cerca di togliercele.
> A me questa cosa l'ha spiegata bene una persona che era tornata da un gran brutto posto.
> Mi ha spiegato che anche nella situazione più disperata c'è modo di operare consapevolmente una scelta, quindi di esercitare la nostra libertà.
> E quello è davvero 'Uscire dagli schemi', senza rifugiarsi nell'ipocrisia delle scusanti.
> ...


Ciao Sbri,

non sono la persona adatta per questo tipo di discorso. 

Nel senso, ho “rotto” tanto, ma non con la consapevolezza 
del senso / significato profondo della libertà di scelta. 
Cioè, non sono entrata a far parte di uno schema, 
non ho creato neanche uno mio … perché le cose cambiavano sempre … 

Non sto scherzando. È stato come una maledizione, a volte. 
Se volevo il bene dei miei famigliari italiani … dovevo dare in cambio cose,
che non sentivo, che non capivo, che non ritenevo giuste … che m’imprigionavano. 
Ho fatto entrare mio padre in una brutta crisi … perché non mi piegavo. 
Mi sembrava, che se lo facessi … smetterei di essere … 
Con il compagno la stessa cosa … 

La frase che ho sottolineato … la condivido in pieno. Ma a me, non girano … 
Mi rendo solo conto che … molti, non hanno spaziato con i pensieri delle possibilità. 
Non hanno liberato i pensieri da giudizi propri e di altri … 

Difficile Sbri … è difficili abbassare i pantaloni e guardare in faccia alle proprie
incertezze e paure … 

Non tutti hanno avuto, diciamo la fortuna … di confrontarsi e immedesimarsi 
con tante situazioni differenti … non tutti guardano oltre l’orlo del proprio piatto. 
Anche questo … ha un suo prezzo però … 

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Sole,

miiii ... mi sono preso un bel impegno ... ci provo ... 


*Vero amore*
*È unidirezionale … non chiede nulla in cambio.*


non conosce né tempo, né spazio
sentimento assoluto (comprende, tutto l’arcobaleno dei sentimenti, e fa emergere il bene …)
Consapevolezza dell’interezza
Perdono (il vero amore … perdona sempre)
Lascia libero e lascia andare
Accoglie sempre …
 
*Amore*
*È unidirezionale … non chiede nulla in cambio. *
Verso oggetti, attività, interessi (natura ecc.) -> passione nella ricerca, 
giocare, sperimentare, creare, curare, apprezzare, godere ecc. 

Amore verso “l’uomo” -> Noi siamo in grado di vedere ciò che sta attorno a noi … 
di cogliere l’immensità della varietà umana … di emigrare con l’anima e i sensi 
in quella solitudine, che ti porta a vedere e sentire, di chi ha bisogno dell’affetto, 
attenzione, amore. Il mondo ne è pieno … già solo nel nostro palazzetto. 
Amare l’umanità significa riconoscere la sua genialità, ma e soprattutto il suo aspetto tenebroso … 

*Amore nella coppia / amare il proprio compagno. Qui il tutto è bidirezionale.*
Per viverci assieme l’amore soltanto non basta. 
Anzi, qui l’amore diviene solo parte di un insieme di cose. Ci vuole:


Amore (bidirezionale … scambio)
Passione
Amicizia
Fiducia
Sicurezza (che è un prodotto della fiducia … secondo me)
Razionalità (i conti, si fanno con le circostanze …)

Ora, ognuno si mescola questi ingredienti come meglio crede. 
C’è la coppia con più passione, l’altra che si basa più sulla sicurezza, 
l’altra ancora ha molto amore (attenzione, per me, qui … subentra il perdono!) … 

Perciò, nei confronti del mio compagno, non parlo d’amore, ma di volerli molto bene. 
Di tutti gli ingredienti … prendo ciò, di cui lui ed io abbiamo bisogno, 
per stare bene assieme … per crescere … per fare tutto, insomma. 
Ma se una cosa viene a mancare … l’equilibrio non c’è più … 
e l’amore non sempre basta per perdonare. Perché c’è anche la razionalità … ecc. ecc. 

Se si parla di amore vero … la mia concezione scatta sopra. 
È unidirezionale e perdona. 

OK … ognuno capisce il mondo a modo proprio … cercherò di capire. 
È schematico ... certo, ma ho provato a "snodare" cosa intendo ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (19 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Lui ha detto:


> dopo tanti anni non hai capito una mazza dei lettori di Tradi, come lo chiami tu. Vogliamo,  mi pare di parlare a nome di tutti i maschi del forum, sentire disquisire su altro.
> 
> non specifico.


L'unico uomo di cui si potrebbe disquisire sono io,voi siete solo maschietti dal pisello imbelle e moscetto,vi pavoneggiate,ma nella vostra ruota non ci sono colori!


----------



## MK (19 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> 
> ehhh ... perciò, chi forma la famiglia, è la donna e i figli.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Sole,
> 
> miiii ... mi sono preso un bel impegno ... ci provo ...
> 
> ...


Stupendo. E' l'indice per un libro.

Esiste sopra l'amore l'istinto di sopravvivenza: quando in una relazione si "muore" non c'è perdono che tenga.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

La mia lingua, ops le mie dita sono amareggiate, picchi? Perchè spesso mi delizio di frasi scritte in una maniera impeccabile, e sorrido nel leggerle. Ma m'incazzo come una iena quando dietro queste vedo altro, sciatteria specialmente.


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stupendo. E' l'indice per un libro.
> 
> Esiste sopra l'amore l'istinto di sopravvivenza: quando in una relazione si "muore" non c'è perdono che tenga.



Ciao Brunetta,

infatti ... 

ho cercato, di semplificare molto ... 
lo schema che ho in zucca ... è grandicello, 
e cambia in piccole parti, con ogni esperienza ... 

ma, credo, che tu hai capito ... 
che il mio affetto, non è schematico ... :smile:

sienne


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia lingua, ops le mie dita sono amareggiate, picchi? Perchè spesso mi delizio di frasi scritte in una maniera impeccabile, e sorrido nel leggerle. Ma m'incazzo come una iena quando dietro queste vedo altro, *sciatteria specialmente*.



Ciao Ultimo

in base a quale metro di misura? 
e a chi o cosa ti riferisce?

osservazioni del genere, a cosa servono?
cosa vuoi dire?

perché ... perché ... perché ... ???!!!

perché non parlare chiaro, con indirizzo chiaro. 

non ci ho capito nulla ... nada ... solo parole italiane ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo
> 
> in base a quale metro di misura?
> e a chi o cosa ti riferisce?
> ...



Ssshhhh zitta...! non mi rivolgevo a lei signora. Ma il messaggio probabilmente arriverà a chi di dovere, stia tranquilla lei signora sienne, altrimenti le strappo le mutande..! e non scriva che non le ha..!


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ssshhhh zitta...! non mi rivolgevo a lei signora. Ma il messaggio probabilmente arriverà a chi di dovere, stia tranquilla lei signora sienne, altrimenti le strappo le mutande..! e non scriva che non le ha..!



Ciao Ultimo,

... non potevo essere io ... per l'affermazione, 
di frasi espresse impeccabilmente ... ma curiosa sono ... 

strappare le mutande? ... zona d'esclusività ... 
lei, nobile signore, non sta sulla mia lista ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> ... non potevo essere io ... per l'affermazione,
> di frasi espresse impeccabilmente ... ma curiosa sono ...
> ...



Questo lo dice lei, io se voglio strapparle, le strappo..! tu avvicinati. vieni qua, vieni vieni.. 


La parola lista però mi turba.... alla faccia mia! ha una lista! anvedi a sienne..! :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (19 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo lo dice lei, io se voglio strapparle, le strappo..! tu avvicinati. vieni qua, vieni vieni..
> 
> 
> La parola lista però mi turba.... alla faccia mia! ha una lista! anvedi a sienne..! :rotfl:


Egregio Signor Ultimo,

Io vengo. Non mi turba la sua intenzione. 
Mano piccola e veloce ho ... afferra molto bene ... 

PS: per ora sulla lista, ci sono io ... 
con qualcosa bisogna pure iniziare, o no?  :up:

sienne


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Jon, dire che sei "interessante"... è compromettersi?
> sai quanto mi piace cazzeggiare filosofando?...un mondo.
> 
> l'esclusività nel figli, come nei genitori non può essere messa in discussione neanche da un tradimento, da un ripudio.
> ...


Non avevo considerato l'esclusività sotto il profilo della familiarità genetica. Ovvero il rapporto genitore/figlio, dove l'esclusività parrebbe essere garantita e scontata. Eppure non credo sia solo una questione genetica, sicuramente la cosa influisce a livello anche psicologico. Non fosse altro che per la libertà e la relativà facilità con cui gli interessati (genitori e figli) accettano e avallano le rispettive scelte e bisogni. Non a caso in questo tipo di rapporto l'assoggettamento, come potrebbe esserlo anche il bisogno di esclusività, ha degli effetti negativi e rappresenta il peggior motivo di rottura. Sono stato un buon figlio, ma nel mio piccolo ho tradito i miei genitori attraverso forme di ribellione che altro non erano che scelte operate sulla base dei miei bisogni (anche sbagliati purtroppo) in contrapposizione con quelle che erano le loro aspettative. Ciononostante il bene tra noi non è mai mancato, ossia, nonostante tutto, abbiamo sempre voluto il bene gli uni degli altri e le crisi passavano in secondo piano. Il mio graduale distacco veniva accettato nonostante questo comportasse degli inevitabili e forti dissapori.

Ora, questo non c'entra nulla con il significato del tuo post, però per me rappresenta quello che si dice un rapporto sano e ideale. Dove la libertà, oltre che concessa, è soprattutto un diritto. In un ambito simile, rendersi esclusivi non può che essere una scelta libera e felice. Ma, come hai detto, bisognerebe mettere in conto che quella esclusività può essere, anzi è, relativamente al nostro immagimnario, anche fittizia.

Io l'ho fatto, mi sono reso esclusivo senza che questa scelta prevedesse, per forza, un tornaconto di pari merito. A pensarci bene mi sentivo, per i versi di cui sopra, più un genitore nel rapporto. Perchè l'esempio di famiglia ricevuto mi pareva garanzia di funzionamento e comunque rappresentava per me un riferimento. Tanto che oggi se dovessi iniziare un nuovo rapporto darei uno sguardo più che approfondito alla famiglia d'origine della persona con cui andrei a legarmi. Per cui ritengo che nei rapporti uomo/donna l'esclusività sia utile, ma non vorrei ritenerla indispensabile se la sua mancanza debba costituire, da sola, motivo di distruzione. E' chiaro che, a meno che non si parli di coppia aperta, un contesto di intimità è assolutamente necessario. Ma se questo contesto viene "contaminato", sono sempre portato a pensare che nulla è perduto. Si può tornare al rispetto reciproco nonostante il cambiamento, basta modificare il proprio immaginario ed adeguare le proprie credenze. Insomma se tradimento c'è stato non è detto che questo sia per sempre. Per questo ti dicevo che più che aspettarmi fedeltà assoluta, preferirei riporre le mie aspettative e le mie speranze in una persona valida e adeguata ai miei desideri, che non sono solo determinati dall'esclusività. Perchè dovrei chiudermi in un simile concetto? Perchè dovrei rendermi psicologicamente *schiavo* di un qualcosa per cui posso essere determinante (al massimo, perche tutti siamo fallibili) soltanto a metà? In questo senso mi basta di sapere che faccio la mia parte e che la faccio bene, è già tanto.

Sono quindi d'accordo sul bisogno di eslusività e la sua ineluttabilità, ma deve essere una scelta libera per se stessi come per l'altro. Già in questo senso l'esclusività non costituisce da sola il motivo determinante della sussistenza di una coppia, ma lascia spazio anche ad altre possibilità che, francamente e a seconda dei casi, sono determinate da parametri più importanti della esclusività psicologica. Perchè, credo, è solo uno stato mentale.

PS: Interessante? Come cavia? Pure tu mi pari interessante, perchè non mi dai qualche consiglio per il carapace, ma solo natural sia chiaro.:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Egregio Signor Ultimo,
> 
> Io vengo. Non mi turba la sua intenzione.
> Mano piccola e veloce ho ... afferra molto bene ...
> ...



Esimia sienne, non avevo dubbi che lei venisse, se vuole posso anche venire io, non ho paura delle mani piccole, anzi...mmmm

Sulla lista nulla da eccepire.... anzi.. essendo spagnola parte avvantaggiata. e NON CI SONO DOPPI SENSI SU "SPAGNOLA"


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Settembre 2013)

Bah, se il tradimento fosse negazione di esclusività, sarebbe un bene collettivo ed indiviso, come la pace e la salute, al quale - nelle migliori socialdemocrazie - è riservato il titolo di diritto e diventerebbe diffuso e democratico, tutti e ciacuno avrebbe diritto alla propria necessaria e non differibile quota di tale bene e, al pari delle controversie internazionali da dirimere e dei gravi malanni fisici, assurgerebbe a problema collettivo e da affrontare collettivamente con istituzioni preposte e tasse di scopo.
Purtroppo, però, il tradimento è un'inclusione di affermazioni, quelle sottaciute la maggior parte del tempo e quelle inconciliabili - omissioni e menzogne -, una suddivisione analogica fra desideri e volontà, come una guerra civile silenziosa e le gravi malattie, per le quali assume il ruolo che aveva la Stasi nella DDR e dell'anemia emolitica per l'organismo fisico, restando, in definitiva, una primigenia condizione di barbara libertà.


----------



## Innominata (19 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bah, se il tradimento fosse negazione di esclusività, sarebbe un bene collettivo ed indiviso, come la pace e la salute, al quale - nelle migliori socialdemocrazie - è riservato il titolo di diritto e diventerebbe diffuso e democratico, tutti e ciacuno avrebbe diritto alla propria necessaria e non differibile quota di tale bene e, al pari delle controversie internazionali da dirimere e dei gravi malanni fisici, assurgerebbe a problema collettivo e da affrontare collettivamente con istituzioni preposte e tasse di scopo.
> Purtroppo, però, il tradimento è un'inclusione di affermazioni, quelle sottaciute la maggior parte del tempo e quelle inconciliabili - omissioni e menzogne -, una suddivisione analogica fra desideri e volontà, come una guerra civile silenziosa e le gravi malattie, per le quali assume il ruolo che aveva la Stasi nella DDR e dell'anemia emolitica per l'organismo fisico, restando, in definitiva, una primigenia condizione di barbara libertà.


Alla fin fine nel momento del tradimento tu compi l'azione di una violenta sottrazione di libertà all'altro, che non decide né può in quel momento decidere di sé, perché altre decisioni riguardanti lo spazio condiviso sono clandestine. Nel momento in cui il tradimento viene vissuto, come spesso accade, come un sottrarsi, si maltratta la natura stessa della libertà della coppia, che è sì un'interdipendenza nel senso di un inter-esse, ma una "dipendenza" vitale. Diceva un tizio che per respirare liberamente i due polmoni devono essere interconnessi tra loro, come pure con il sistema circolatorio e un'unica complessa e interconnessa fisiologia. Me l'ha fatto venire in mente il tuo riferimento all'ammutinamento dei globuli rossi.  Non esiste per chi ha scelto la coppia indipendenza assoluta (un essere finito che non dipenda da nulla, sarebbe un essere separato da tutto, eliminato in questo caso dall'esistenza di quella coppia). Ma dovrebbe essere una dipendenza viva . Forse nel fatto di polmoni assolutamente "indipendenti"? Nient'affatto: i polmoni respirano tanto più liberamente quanto più solidamente, più intimamente sono legati agli altri organi del corpo. Se questo legame si allenta e si "autonomizza", la respirazione diventa sempre meno libera e, al limite, si arresta. La libertà di decidere e di sapere cosa si è in quel momento non può essere disattesa dall'altro, che se invece lo fa, tradisce. E' una ruberìa, non libertà.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bah, se il tradimento fosse negazione di esclusività, sarebbe un bene collettivo ed indiviso, come la pace e la salute, al quale - nelle migliori socialdemocrazie - è riservato il titolo di diritto e diventerebbe diffuso e democratico, tutti e ciacuno avrebbe diritto alla propria necessaria e non differibile quota di tale bene e, al pari delle controversie internazionali da dirimere e dei gravi malanni fisici, assurgerebbe a problema collettivo e da affrontare collettivamente con istituzioni preposte e tasse di scopo.
> Purtroppo, però, il tradimento è un'inclusione di affermazioni, quelle sottaciute la maggior parte del tempo e quelle inconciliabili - omissioni e menzogne -, una suddivisione analogica fra desideri e volontà, come una guerra civile silenziosa e le gravi malattie, per le quali assume il ruolo che aveva la Stasi nella DDR e dell'anemia emolitica per l'organismo fisico, restando, in definitiva, una primigenia condizione di barbara libertà.


Mi chiedevo che fine avessi fatto.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Alla fin fine nel momento del tradimento tu compi l'azione di una violenta sottrazione di libertà all'altro, che non decide né può in quel momento decidere di sé, perché altre decisioni riguardanti lo spazio condiviso sono clandestine. Nel momento in cui il tradimento viene vissuto, come spesso accade, come un sottrarsi, si maltratta la natura stessa della libertà della coppia, che è sì un'interdipendenza nel senso di un inter-esse, ma una "dipendenza" vitale. Diceva un tizio che per respirare liberamente i due polmoni devono essere interconnessi tra loro, come pure con il sistema circolatorio e un'unica complessa e interconnessa fisiologia. Me l'ha fatto venire in mente il tuo riferimento all'ammutinamento dei globuli rossi. Non esiste per chi ha scelto la coppia indipendenza assoluta (un essere finito che non dipenda da nulla, sarebbe un essere separato da tutto, eliminato in questo caso dall'esistenza di quella coppia). Ma dovrebbe essere una dipendenza viva . Forse nel fatto di polmoni assolutamente "indipendenti"? Nient'affatto: i polmoni respirano tanto più liberamente quanto più solidamente, più intimamente sono legati agli altri organi del corpo. Se questo legame si allenta e si "autonomizza", la respirazione diventa sempre meno libera e, al limite, si arresta. La libertà di decidere e di sapere cosa si è in quel momento non può essere disattesa dall'altro, che se invece lo fa, tradisce. E' una ruberìa, non libertà.


Gli organi di un corpo che funziona perfettamente per la sincronia di tutti questi. Tra questi, io credo, l'esclusività rappresenta uno solo. Non va dimenticato, perchè c'è chi attribuisce alla esclusività un valore assoluto e, da solo, più che sufficiente a determinare la fine delle cose.

Cioè, la mancanza di esclusività non è solo insita nel tradimento, solo fisico magari. Pare che noi temiamo solo quello, il tradimento. Ma la fedeltà e la fiducia non possono essere lese anche in altri modi?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Bah, se il tradimento fosse negazione di esclusività, sarebbe un bene collettivo ed indiviso, come la pace e la salute, al quale - nelle migliori socialdemocrazie - è riservato il titolo di diritto e diventerebbe diffuso e democratico, tutti e ciacuno avrebbe diritto alla propria necessaria e non differibile quota di tale bene e, al pari delle controversie internazionali da dirimere e dei gravi malanni fisici, assurgerebbe a problema collettivo e da affrontare collettivamente con istituzioni preposte e tasse di scopo.
> Purtroppo, però, il tradimento è un'inclusione di affermazioni, quelle sottaciute la maggior parte del tempo e quelle inconciliabili - omissioni e menzogne -, una suddivisione analogica fra desideri e volontà, come una guerra civile silenziosa e le gravi malattie, per le quali assume il ruolo che aveva la Stasi nella DDR e dell'anemia emolitica per l'organismo fisico, restando, in definitiva, una primigenia condizione di barbara libertà.



Sai che pensavo? Minchia se il tradimento, l'esclusività e tutto l'insalata del piatto.... divenisse pubblica e divenisse quasi quasi un argomento naturale e da esplicitare se non tutti i giorni ma quasi quasi a diventare "normale" mi sa che inventerebbero le tasse. Ma forse lo hai già scritto. 

Nel contesto il business diventerebbe iniziale e chi di dovere si attrezzerebbe per il futuro prossimo. tra zecche e pidocchi a farla da padroni. 

Le virgole e i punti me li sono scordati col cervello escusemuà.


----------



## Innominata (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Gli organi di un corpo che funziona perfettamente per la sincronia di tutti questi. Tra questi, io credo, l'esclusività rappresenta uno solo. Non va dimenticato, perchè c'è chi attribuisce alla esclusività un valore assoluto e, da solo, più che sufficiente a determinare la fine delle cose.
> 
> Cioè, la mancanza di esclusività non è solo insita nel tradimento, solo fisico magari. Pare che noi temiamo solo quello, il tradimento. Ma la fedeltà e la fiducia non possono essere lese anche in altri modi?


Io di quello, esattamente, parlavo. Qualsiasi cosa allocata nello spazio condiviso che viene disconfermata, privata delle sue qualifiche, interrotta, senza che l'altro lo sappia, e la  consegna a terzi di queste cose, sottrae pezzi di quell'identità condivisa, che non è più quella, e non lo è più in maniera "violenta". Lo spettro che meglio funge alla drammatizzazione di questa perdita è quello della consegna a terzi di questo spazio in cui anch'io c'entro, ed era il nostro lavoro affettivo ed esistenziale insieme. Nella coppia io esisto anche in quanto coppia, in una dipendenza vitale (pertanto libera), funzione di solidarietà vitale. Che ne è della mia parte? Ho la stessa faccia, per te, per me, per noi, che non riesco più a vederla? Forse nel ternine esclusività vedo il significato di "specificità esclusiva". E anche specialità per determinati aspetti che vengono a un certo punto spostati da me a un terzo mentre ancora io opero ignaro nei precedenti aspetti.


----------



## JON (19 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io di quello, esattamente, parlavo. Qualsiasi cosa allocata nello spazio condiviso che viene disconfermata, privata delle sue qualifiche, interrotta, senza che l'altro lo sappia, e la consegna a terzi di queste cose, sottrae pezzi di quell'identità condivisa, che non è più quella, e non lo è più in maniera "violenta". Lo spettro che meglio funge alla drammatizzazione di questa perdita è quello della consegna a terzi di questo spazio in cui anch'io c'entro, ed era il nostro lavoro affettivo ed esistenziale insieme. Nella coppia io esisto anche in quanto coppia, in una dipendenza vitale (pertanto libera), funzione di solidarietà vitale. *Che ne è della mia parte? *Ho la stessa faccia, per te, per me, per noi, che non riesco più a vederla? Forse nel ternine esclusività vedo il significato di "specificità esclusiva". E anche specialità per determinati aspetti che vengono a un certo punto spostati da me a un terzo mentre ancora io opero ignaro nei precedenti aspetti.


Va bene, qualcosa si compromette irrimedialbilmente. A seconda dei casi e delle storie vi è una ferità da valutare se sanabile o meno.

Oltre questo vi è la propria identità che viene messa in crisi. Il tradimento, nemmeno a dirlo, è una delle esperienze più spiacevoli che possano capitare. Un po' come l'incidente stradale a cui sono scampato giorni fa, un'esperienza che mi ha aperto scenari che in altri momenti non valutavo appieno. Esperienza utile, sicuramente.

Mi chiedo, è normale che io subordini la *mia* identità al punto che i suoi connotati dipendano dalla coppia? Io lo so cosa significhi vivere quella sorta di simbiosi. Non è mica una condizione ideale, sai?

Se mi rendo esclusivo non è perchè ritengo che la persona al mio fianco sia l'unica speciale, almeno questa non è più la mia credenza, ma lo faccio per motivi personali tra cui vi sono anche amore in senso ampio e rispetto, ma che non sono i soli. Un 'altra credenza, ma so che solo andando avanti, se ve n'è la possibilità e la volontà, può esserci cambiamento e miglioramento.

Perchè non è detto che il tradimento precluda definitivamente quell'esclusività. Paradossalmente invece può essere un potente motivo che riporta all'esclusività. Sebbene fondamentalmente sia un esperienza negativa. Ma questo dipende tutto dalle persone e dal loro stato mentale.

Alla fine la nostra identità sta più in quello che riusciamo a costruire che nei mezzi che usiamo per raggiungerlo.


----------



## Innominata (19 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Va bene, qualcosa si compromette irrimedialbilmente. A seconda dei casi e delle storie vi è una ferità da valutare se sanabile o meno.
> 
> Oltre questo vi è la propria identità che viene messa in crisi. Il tradimento, nemmeno a dirlo, è una delle esperienze più spiacevoli che possano capitare. Un po' come l'incidente stradale a cui sono scampato giorni fa, un'esperienza che mi ha aperto scenari che in altri momenti non valutavo appieno. Esperienza utile, sicuramente.
> 
> ...


Infatti ho parlato di _pezzi _di quell'identità, quei pezzi che si costruiscono o meglio si delineano _con_. Come un sorriso, che è il disporsi dei lineamenti in risposta _a_. Per il resto, sono d'accordo


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Alla fin fine nel momento del tradimento tu compi l'azione di una violenta sottrazione di libertà all'altro, che non decide né può in quel momento decidere di sé, perché altre decisioni riguardanti lo spazio condiviso sono clandestine. Nel momento in cui il tradimento viene vissuto, come spesso accade, come un sottrarsi, si maltratta la natura stessa della libertà della coppia, che è sì un'interdipendenza nel senso di un inter-esse, ma una "dipendenza" vitale. Diceva un tizio che per respirare liberamente i due polmoni devono essere interconnessi tra loro, come pure con il sistema circolatorio e un'unica complessa e interconnessa fisiologia. Me l'ha fatto venire in mente il tuo riferimento all'ammutinamento dei globuli rossi.  Non esiste per chi ha scelto la coppia indipendenza assoluta (un essere finito che non dipenda da nulla, sarebbe un essere separato da tutto, eliminato in questo caso dall'esistenza di quella coppia). Ma dovrebbe essere una dipendenza viva . Forse nel fatto di polmoni assolutamente "indipendenti"? Nient'affatto: i polmoni respirano tanto più liberamente quanto più solidamente, più intimamente sono legati agli altri organi del corpo. Se questo legame si allenta e si "autonomizza", la respirazione diventa sempre meno libera e, al limite, si arresta. La libertà di decidere e di sapere cosa si è in quel momento non può essere disattesa dall'altro, che se invece lo fa, tradisce. E' una ruberìa, non libertà.


Il concetto di libertà organica è tanto più lacunoso, quanto più la struttura degli apparati si evolve verso la complessità e la specializzazione.
Se è vero che l'ontogenesi ricapitola la filogenesi, allora il travaglio della partoriente è l'inizio dell'estinzione e, se l'educazione sentimentale individuale è specchio della formazione della coppia, allora la fine della freschezza relazionale coincide col giorno delle nozze.
In definitiva la libertà si incarna tanto più comodamente quanto più si regge sul transitorio e cede il passo alla consuetudine lassista allorquando la propria funzione va a plateaux.
Nella coppia, come negli aggregati cellulari organizzati, si acquisiscono vantaggi collettivi e se ne perdono di individuali, la complessità è ordine, l'odine è legge, 'sub lege libertas' recita l'antico brocardo e la libertas diviene meno sfrenata e più grigia, una piccola libertà, piena di divieti, piena di non-libertà.
In funzione di questa privazione che ci si autoimpone spesso con ilare leggerezza, quando si dissocia dalla coerenza e dalla correttezza, credendo di guadagnare nuovi margini di autonomia, confondendola con la vera libertà, si sottrae al partner altrettanta autonomia - di scelta, di giudizio e di reazione - più che la libertas cui già da tempo aveva rinunciato.


JON ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo che fine avessi fatto.


Me lo stavo chiedendo anch'io.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai che pensavo? Minchia se il tradimento, l'esclusività e tutto l'insalata del piatto.... divenisse pubblica e divenisse quasi quasi un argomento naturale e da esplicitare se non tutti i giorni ma quasi quasi a diventare "normale" mi sa che inventerebbero le tasse. Ma forse lo hai già scritto.
> 
> Nel contesto il business diventerebbe iniziale e chi di dovere si attrezzerebbe per il futuro prossimo. tra zecche e pidocchi a farla da padroni.
> 
> Le virgole e i punti me li sono scordati col cervello escusemuà.


Certo, leggi bene il tuo prossimo 730, troverai che le spese per l'amante le puoi detrarre solo se controfirmate dal coniuge legittimo!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il concetto di libertà organica è tanto più lacunoso, quanto più la struttura degli apparati si evolve verso la complessità e la specializzazione.
> Se è vero che l'ontogenesi ricapitola la filogenesi, allora il travaglio della partoriente è l'inizio dell'estinzione e, se l'educazione sentimentale individuale è specchio della formazione della coppia, allora la fine della freschezza relazionale coincide col giorno delle nozze.
> In definitiva la libertà si incarna tanto più comodamente quanto più si regge sul transitorio e cede il passo alla consuetudine lassista allorquando la propria funzione va a plateaux.
> Nella coppia, come negli aggregati cellulari organizzati, si acquisiscono vantaggi collettivi e se ne perdono di individuali, la complessità è ordine, l'odine è legge, 'sub lege libertas' recita l'antico brocardo e la libertas diviene meno sfrenata e più grigia, una piccola libertà, piena di divieti, piena di non-libertà.
> ...


*
*

auahahahhaahahahahahah 

Appena capisco quello che hai scritto a innominata sarò seppellito sotto un metro di terra, e manco le ossa ci saranno più ma soltanto la polvere, e forse manco quella ci sarà più..!


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> auahahahhaahahahahahah
> *
> Appena capisco quello che hai scritto a innominata sarò seppellito sotto un metro di terra*, e manco le ossa ci saranno più ma soltanto la polvere, e forse manco quella ci sarà più..!


Non ti preoccupare: scrivo cose che sembrano intelligenti e profonde, ma sono solo solo del gran supercazzole...
(Perdona il francesismo)


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare: scrivo cose che sembrano intelligenti e profonde, ma sono solo solo del gran supercazzole...
> (Perdona il francesismo)



Se fossero delle supercazzole, ti chiameresti Ultimo. Ma sei il mitico Rabarbaro.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare: scrivo cose che sembrano intelligenti e profonde, ma sono solo solo del gran supercazzole...
> (Perdona il francesismo)


Ma il GRANDISSIMO DANIELE?


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma il GRANDISSIMO DANIELE?


Gira in moto per le strade della Cina...


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gira in moto per le strade della Cina...


Moto senza sella?


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Moto senza sella?


Sì, e prende tutte le buche.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2013)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, e prende tutte le buche.


Digli di tornare,mi manca........!


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Digli di tornare,mi manca........!


Se gli togli le sospensioni al mezzo e dissesti la via della seta come l'asfalto dei Parioli, te lo ritrovi qui di persona entro domattina...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Alla fin fine nel momento del tradimento tu compi l'azione di una violenta sottrazione di libertà all'altro, che non decide né può in quel momento decidere di sé, perché altre decisioni riguardanti lo spazio condiviso sono clandestine. *Nel momento in cui il tradimento viene vissuto, come spesso accade, come un sottrarsi, si maltratta la natura stessa della libertà della coppia, che è sì un'interdipendenza nel senso di un inter-esse, ma una "dipendenza" vitale. Diceva un tizio che per respirare liberamente i due polmoni devono essere interconnessi tra loro, come pure con il sistema circolatorio e un'unica complessa e interconnessa fisiologia. Me l'ha fatto venire in mente il tuo riferimento all'ammutinamento dei globuli rossi.  Non esiste per chi ha scelto la coppia indipendenza assoluta (un essere finito che non dipenda da nulla, sarebbe un essere separato da tutto, eliminato in questo caso dall'esistenza di quella coppia). Ma dovrebbe essere una dipendenza viva . Forse nel fatto di polmoni assolutamente "indipendenti"? Nient'affatto: i polmoni respirano tanto più liberamente quanto più solidamente, più intimamente sono legati agli altri organi del corpo. Se questo legame si allenta e si "autonomizza", la respirazione diventa sempre meno libera e, al limite, si arresta. La libertà di decidere e di sapere cosa si è in quel momento non può essere disattesa dall'altro, che se invece lo fa, tradisce. E' una ruberìa, non libertà.


clandestine che parolona!
Immagina che caos se nel momento del tradimento si interpellassero compagni e o soggetti  
direttamente coinvolti nell'azione che si stà per compiere...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il concetto di libertà organica è tanto più lacunoso, quanto più la struttura degli apparati si evolve verso la complessità e la specializzazione.
> Se è vero che l'ontogenesi ricapitola la filogenesi, allora il travaglio della partoriente è l'inizio dell'estinzione e, se l'educazione sentimentale individuale è specchio della formazione della coppia, allora la fine della freschezza relazionale coincide col giorno delle nozze.
> In definitiva la libertà si incarna tanto più comodamente quanto più si regge sul transitorio e cede il passo alla consuetudine lassista allorquando la propria funzione va a plateaux.
> Nella coppia, come negli aggregati cellulari organizzati, si acquisiscono vantaggi collettivi e se ne perdono di individuali, la complessità è ordine, l'odine è legge, 'sub lege libertas' recita l'antico brocardo e la libertas diviene meno sfrenata e più grigia, una piccola libertà, piena di divieti, piena di non-libertà.
> ...


:up:


----------



## JON (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il concetto di libertà organica è tanto più lacunoso, quanto più la struttura degli apparati si evolve verso la complessità e la specializzazione.
> Se è vero che l'ontogenesi ricapitola la filogenesi, allora il travaglio della partoriente è l'inizio dell'estinzione e, se l'educazione sentimentale individuale è specchio della formazione della coppia, allora la fine della freschezza relazionale coincide col giorno delle nozze.
> In definitiva la libertà si incarna tanto più comodamente quanto più si regge sul transitorio e cede il passo alla consuetudine lassista allorquando la propria funzione va a plateaux.
> *Nella coppia, come negli aggregati cellulari organizzati, si acquisiscono vantaggi collettivi e se ne perdono di individuali, la complessità è ordine, l'odine è legge, 'sub lege libertas' recita l'antico brocardo e la libertas diviene meno sfrenata e più grigia, una piccola libertà, piena di divieti, piena di non-libertà.
> ...


Pensa che per questo c'è chi si è inventato la poligamia. Non a caso però questa ha attecchito in culture prettamente maschiliste dove certe libertà sono irrinunciabili e allo stesso tempo intollerabili. Sono d'accordo con Innominata sulla defraudazione del patto, nel caso della poligamia, essendo unilaterale, viene lesa anche l'altrui libertà.

Però è vero, la dissociazione, anche inconsapevole spesso, del concetto di libertà da quelle che sono le responsabilità è l'aspetto di quelle "barbare libertà" che in fin dei conti, prima ancora di produrre ferite, costituiscono quel motivo di profonda delusione che spesso rende le vittime definitivamente disilluse.

Ma l'aspetto sentimentale è solo una parte di quella perdita, i fattori in gioco sono sempre di più, e più importanti se vogliamo. Coniuge, famiglia, figli...tutti motivi di grandi reaponsabilità che vengono scavalcati con una semplice mistificazione delle situazioni. Come nascondere la testa in un buco pensando di non essere visti. Per di più facendo spesso danni anche sugli altri versanti dispensando "amore" senza fondamenta.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

*A margine degli augusti ultimi interventi dei sommi*

[In _Un cuore così bianco_ di Marìas, il protagonista narratore, alla vigilia del matrimonio d'amore che sta per compiere, scrive una frase banalissima che per me è stata una rivelazione; pressappoco: "realizzai che dall'indomani non sarei mai più potuto uscire di casa senza informare dove andassi. La mia esistenza imboccava un Senso Unico."]


----------



## Innominata (21 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [In _Un cuore così bianco_ di Marìas, il protagonista narratore, alla vigilia del matrimonio d'amore che sta per compiere, scrive una frase banalissima che per me è stata una rivelazione; pressappoco: "realizzai che dall'indomani non sarei mai più potuto uscire di casa senza informare dove andassi. La mia esistenza imboccava un Senso Unico."]


Che potrebbe però corrispondere al volere e al piacere di consegnare la propria meta ogni giorno per poterci andare anche da lontano in compagnia. E senza farlo sarebbe meno divertente.


----------



## Leda (21 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che potrebbe però corrispondere al volere e al piacere di consegnare la propria meta ogni giorno per poterci andare anche da lontano in compagnia. E senza farlo sarebbe meno divertente.



Quototi.
Se lo si avverte come una restrizione di possibilità converebbe non mettercisi dentro.
Senza contare che a una via a 'senso unico' non è la stessa cosa che una via a fondo cieco


----------



## Brunetta (21 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> [In _Un cuore così bianco_ di Marìas, il protagonista narratore, alla vigilia del matrimonio d'amore che sta per compiere, scrive una frase banalissima che per me è stata una rivelazione; pressappoco: "realizzai che dall'indomani non sarei mai più potuto uscire di casa senza informare dove andassi. La mia esistenza imboccava un Senso Unico."]





Innominata ha detto:


> Che potrebbe però corrispondere al volere e al piacere di consegnare la propria meta ogni giorno per poterci andare anche da lontano in compagnia. E senza farlo sarebbe meno divertente.





Leda ha detto:


> Quototi.
> Se lo si avverte come una restrizione di possibilità converebbe non mettercisi dentro.
> Senza contare che a una via a 'senso unico' non è la stessa cosa che una via a fondo cieco


:up:


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> clandestine che parolona!
> Immagina che caos se nel momento del tradimento si interpellassero compagni e o soggetti
> direttamente coinvolti nell'azione che si stà per compiere...


e già...meglio fare tutto da soli!!!!!


----------



## Spider (22 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Quototi.*
> 
> 
> quototi...
> ...


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Leda ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Quototi.*
> ...



Era per ridere, Spider.
E fattela una risata, dai.


----------



## Spider (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Era per ridere, Spider.
> E fattela una risata, dai.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

...ciao Leda!!!! un bacio virtuale.

...comunque era per ridere,non era... *evidonsi?*


----------



## feather (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> credendo di guadagnare nuovi margini di autonomia, confondendola con la vera libertà,


Potresti spendere qualche parola in più sul concetto sopra esposto?


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...ciao Leda!!!! un bacio virtuale.
> 
> ...comunque era per ridere,non era... *evidonsi?*




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma tu stai fuori come un poggiolo! :rotfl::rotfl:

Ricambio il bacio virtuale


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Pensa che per questo c'è chi si è inventato la poligamia. Non a caso però questa ha attecchito in culture prettamente maschiliste dove certe libertà sono irrinunciabili e allo stesso tempo intollerabili. Sono d'accordo con Innominata sulla defraudazione del patto, nel caso della poligamia, essendo unilaterale, viene lesa anche l'altrui libertà.
> 
> Però è vero, la dissociazione, anche inconsapevole spesso, del concetto di libertà da quelle che sono le responsabilità è l'aspetto di quelle "barbare libertà" che in fin dei conti, prima ancora di produrre ferite, costituiscono quel motivo di profonda delusione che spesso rende le vittime definitivamente disilluse.
> 
> Ma l'aspetto sentimentale è solo una parte di quella perdita, i fattori in gioco sono sempre di più, e più importanti se vogliamo. Coniuge, famiglia, figli...tutti motivi di grandi reaponsabilità che vengono scavalcati con una semplice mistificazione delle situazioni. Come nascondere la testa in un buco pensando di non essere visti. Per di più facendo spesso danni anche sugli altri versanti dispensando "amore" senza fondamenta.



La poligamia è un'istituzione che è molto cara al mio immaginario romantico e, come tutte le istituzioni civili, non può essere correttamente paragonata al tradimento per la sua mancanza di dolo e la chiarezza cristallina della sua forma e sostanza.
La forma è sostanza.
Le nozze sono un rito di passaggio dalla fanciullezza all'età adulta, chi non se ne rende conto contina a giocare, perlopiù in segreto.



feather ha detto:


> Potresti spendere qualche parola in più sul concetto sopra esposto?


In soldoni, quando ti unisci ad un'altra persona, rinunci volontariamente ad una parte della tua libertà, ma non perchè la getti alle ortiche, piuttosto perchè la metti in comune.
Se una coppia è ben assortita, generalmente, essa è libera.
E' una libertà plurale e condivisa perchè si esplica nella comunanza delle aspirazioni e delle azioni che si percepiscono come profondamente proprie anche se mutuate dal partner (in virtù del mandato precedentenente affidatogli) o se frutto di mediazione e di approssimazioni successive.
Quando qualcosa non funziona (il che non è proprio una rarità) si percepisce questa comunione di libertà come soffocamento individuale e, talvolta, invece di ridiscutere il patto fondante o le sue modalità - giacchè solo quelle sono veramente concernenti la libertà - si preferisce il palliativo di ritagliarsi qualche piccolo ulteriore margine di autonomia, vuoi in campo di frequentazioni, vuoi in campo sessuale.
Mentre sembra di aver dato una vigorosa sterzata sulla strada della propria esistenza, non ci si accorge di aver messo solo la testa un po' fuori dal finestrino.
Come fanno i cani.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In soldoni, quando ti unisci ad un'altra persona, rinunci volontariamente ad una parte della tua libertà, ma non perchè la getti alle ortiche, piuttosto perchè la metti in comune.
> Se una coppia è ben assortita, generalmente, essa è libera.
> E' una libertà plurale e condivisa perchè si esplica nella comunanza delle aspirazioni e delle azioni che si percepiscono come profondamente proprie anche se mutuate dal partner (in virtù del mandato precedentenente affidatogli) o se frutto di mediazione e di approssimazioni successive.


Il massimo omaggio all'amore: "quando sono con te è come se fossi solo". Vissuto. 



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> ...non ci si accorge di aver messo solo la testa un po' fuori dal finestrino.
> Come fanno i cani.


Perfetta metafora. Quando lo fanno sembra che sorridano, in effetti. Invece stanno soffrendo perché sono in gabbia nel trabiccolo semovente che li porta a spasso su una strada che non decidono loro. La testa fuori è lì a prendere aria e a dare l'illusione a chi li vede, che sorridano...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La poligamia è un'istituzione che è molto cara al mio immaginario romantico e, come tutte le istituzioni civili, non può essere correttamente paragonata al tradimento per la sua mancanza di dolo e la chiarezza cristallina della sua forma e sostanza.
> La forma è sostanza.
> Le nozze sono un rito di passaggio dalla fanciullezza all'età adulta, chi non se ne rende conto contina a giocare, perlopiù in segreto.
> 
> ...


Sono disposta a risposarmi :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono disposta a risposarmi :up:


(Messaggio super-liminale verso la virile utenza del forum, usato per la scarsa efficacia dei feromoni via web...?)


----------



## Innominata (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Messaggio super-liminale verso la virile utenza del forum, usato per la scarsa efficacia dei feromoni via web...?)


No, non è questo!


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, non è questo!


Ma ci somiglia. Stavo per proporre a Brunetta di cambiare avatar senz'altro, ma anche di frequentare qualche circolo di bridge, anche.


----------



## Innominata (23 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma ci somiglia. Stavo per proporre a Brunetta di cambiare avatar senz'altro, ma anche di frequentare qualche circolo di bridge, anche.


Rabarbaro lo vuoi sposare tu?


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> No, non è questo!



OMG!

Anche Nostradamus l'aveva previsto:

Venus la belle entrera dedans Flore,
les exilé secretslairront la places,
vef vues beacup, mort et grand on deplore,
oster du regne, le Grand Grand ne menace.

(e poi non dite che non vi avevo avvertiti!)


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Rabarbaro lo vuoi sposare tu?


Ragazze, mi state confondendo forse con Simon Le Bon?

(Capisco che l'avatar gli somigli, però...)


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> *OMG!*
> 
> Anche Nostradamus l'aveva previsto:
> 
> ...


Dai oh.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ragazze, mi state confondendo forse con Simon Le Bon?
> 
> (Capisco che l'avatar gli somigli, però...)


Sai che le donne subiscono il fascino della mente (se non sei proprio uguale uguale al tuo avatar)


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Messaggio super-liminale verso la virile utenza del forum, usato per la scarsa efficacia dei feromoni via web...?)


No, aspetta...queste gatte te le peli tu da solo.


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> quando ti unisci ad un'altra persona, rinunci volontariamente ad una parte della tua libertà, ma non perchè la getti alle ortiche, piuttosto perchè la metti in comune.
> Se una coppia è ben assortita, generalmente, essa è libera.
> E' una libertà plurale e condivisa perchè si esplica nella comunanza delle aspirazioni e delle azioni che si percepiscono come profondamente proprie anche se mutuate dal partner (in virtù del mandato precedentenente affidatogli) o se frutto di mediazione e di approssimazioni successive.
> Quando qualcosa non funziona (il che non è proprio una rarità) si percepisce questa comunione di libertà come soffocamento individuale e, talvolta, invece di ridiscutere il patto fondante o le sue modalità - giacchè solo quelle sono veramente concernenti la libertà - si preferisce il palliativo di ritagliarsi qualche piccolo ulteriore margine di autonomia, vuoi in campo di frequentazioni, vuoi in campo sessuale.
> ...


Adesso ho capito.
Molto interessante quanto hai scritto. E ampiamente condivisibile.
Una curiosità: è farina del tuo sacco o l'hai letto da qualche parte? Se è la seconda mi piacerebbe leggere e approfondire l'argomento.


----------



## feather (24 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il massimo omaggio all'amore: "quando sono con te è come se fossi solo". Vissuto.


Si, anch'io. E non è una bella esperienza.


----------



## lolapal (24 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La poligamia è un'istituzione che è molto cara al mio immaginario romantico e, come tutte le istituzioni civili, non può essere correttamente paragonata al tradimento per la sua mancanza di dolo e la chiarezza cristallina della sua *forma e sostanza*.
> La forma è sostanza.
> Le nozze sono un rito di passaggio dalla fanciullezza all'età adulta, chi non se ne rende conto contina a giocare, perlopiù in segreto.


[video=youtube;8AQl4f7zW8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AQl4f7zW8U[/video]



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> In soldoni, quando ti unisci ad un'altra persona, rinunci volontariamente ad una parte della tua libertà, ma non perchè la getti alle ortiche, piuttosto perchè la metti in comune.
> Se una coppia è ben assortita, generalmente, essa è libera.
> E' una libertà plurale e condivisa perchè si esplica nella comunanza delle aspirazioni e delle azioni che si percepiscono come profondamente proprie anche se mutuate dal partner (in virtù del mandato precedentenente affidatogli) o se frutto di mediazione e di approssimazioni successive.
> Quando qualcosa non funziona (il che non è proprio una rarità) si percepisce questa comunione di libertà come soffocamento individuale e, talvolta, invece di ridiscutere il patto fondante o le sue modalità - giacchè solo quelle sono veramente concernenti la libertà - si preferisce il palliativo di ritagliarsi qualche piccolo ulteriore margine di autonomia, vuoi in campo di frequentazioni, vuoi in campo sessuale.
> ...


Ti quoto! E m'incuriosisci molto...


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> No, aspetta...queste gatte te le peli tu da solo.


Se condividi il fardello ti offro una cena a base di carne di mammuth freschissima nella mia palafitta!
Pensaci!



feather ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito.
> Molto interessante quanto hai scritto. E ampiamente condivisibile.
> Una curiosità: *è farina del tuo sacco o l'hai letto da qualche parte?* Se è la seconda mi piacerebbe leggere e approfondire l'argomento.


Più che farina del mio sacco, è una mia superflua e parziale ruminazione estemporanea, non saprei perciò indicarti una bibliografia indicativa.
Certamente l'avranno già detto in molti meglio e prima di me...




lolapal ha detto:


> Ti quoto!* E m'incuriosisci molto...*


Certe affermazioni mi fanno assumere un'espressione preoccupata come quando vedo il medico scrutare controluce la radiografia del mio coccige...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Se Sbriciolata si accorge del corteggiamento, siete fritte..! 

Rabarbaro vola basso o me la canto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rabarbaro vola basso o me la canto.



Se Rabarbaro volasse sarebbe Ultimo, invece è solo una capra...


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se Rabarbaro volasse sarebbe Ultimo, invece è solo una capra...


 complimento fu..!! :smile: e, raramente così apprezzato, ieri attraverso Hl e Leda,oggi attraverso te. Smettetela.. :smile:






No no, non smettete ne ho bisogno. :smile:


----------



## JON (24 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se condividi il fardello ti offro una cena a base di carne di mammuth freschissima nella mia palafitta!
> Pensaci!


Carissimo,

con tutto il bene che ti voglio e nonostante l'allettante invito, in questo caso ti lascio in balia dei peggiori predatori che un uomo possa incontrare.

Come dire, anche un sommo vate non può prevedere appieno le loro ambigue manifestazioni.

Però ti penserò.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se Sbriciolata si accorge del corteggiamento, siete fritte..!
> 
> Rabarbaro vola basso o me la canto.


........................................


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 7540........................................


Ma quella è un'altra utonta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quella è un'altra utonta.


Caro il mio signor contrario, questo era il mio primo avatarro.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Caro il mio signor contrario, questo era il mio primo avatarro.


Tutta salute.


----------



## lolapal (24 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Certe affermazioni mi fanno assumere un'espressione preoccupata come quando vedo il medico scrutare controluce la radiografia del mio coccige...


Tranquillo, in genere non faccio diagnosi, ma mi piacciono le parole e chi sa usarle m'incuriosisce... :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (24 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, anch'io. E non è una bella esperienza.


No, è la più bella. Non hai capito.


----------



## MK (24 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, è la più bella. Non hai capito.


La più bella?


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No, è la più bella. Non hai capito.


No. Avevo capito. L'ho volutamente intesa diversamente. Per sottolineare che per me, pur con la stessa sensazione nell'anima, la connotazione è totalmente negativa. 
Nel mio caso sentirmi solo significa non poter condividere nulla di quello che penso e sono con la compagna.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Certe affermazioni mi fanno assumere un'espressione preoccupata *come quando vedo il medico scrutare controluce la radiografia del mio coccige...[/QUOTE]
*
o sei andato troppo in bicicletta...oppure...
























stai troppo seduto.


----------

